# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - Aug 2013



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Following on from the 37-page bumper July thread, here's where you can post up news, rumours and general chat about all thing Brixton for the month of August 2013.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 1, 2013)

Well just to be first in.In spite of giving up my Brixton flat nine months ago Lambeth still haven't taken possession,my keys still work and all my junk is still there.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)

*subscribes


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's two pictures of Brixton in August last year to set the mood.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2013)

It's going to be a scorcher today


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's going to be a scorcher today



I melt at 26c


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> It's going to be a scorcher today



Iceland is good for cheap ice cream and lollies.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

The new Sainsburys on the corner of Tulse Hill is going up quickly. Massive ugly warehouse of a place with big orange writing down the grey walls. 

To be fair the last carpet/bed place was an ugly eyesore anyway


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2013)

Just to say we've had great Turkish delivery from troy... Ililli does takeaway but not delivery. Bravi  ragazzi is the dogs .... Really mummy. Really speedy.  Get it regularly


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Iceland is good for cheap ice cream and lollies.



Also, Cornettos £1 for 4 at Tesco


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The new Sainsburys on the corner of Tulse Hill is going up quickly. Massive ugly warehouse of a place with big orange writing down the grey walls.
> 
> To be fair the last carpet/bed place was an ugly eyesore anyway



Definitely less ugly.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Just to say we've had great Turkish delivery from troy... Ililli does takeaway but not delivery. Bravi  ragazzi is the dogs .... Really mummy. Really speedy.  Get it regularly



Bravi is amazing. Went yesterday. Just finishing it off for breakfast. Great sourdough. Big portions. Lovely staff.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The new Sainsburys on the corner of Tulse Hill is going up quickly. Massive ugly warehouse of a place with big orange writing down the grey walls.
> 
> To be fair the last carpet/bed place was an ugly eyesore anyway


It's the same building, they've just slapped grey cladding panels on the roof. Actually looking forward to it, as it'll be a proper supermarket, not a Local, and it's not Tesco


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Definitely less ugly.



The carpet/bed shop was always empty. The surrounding area was always unkempt. The staff just seemed to spend their whole time sticking up endless 'sale about to end' signs and little else. 

Much as the area already has ample supermarkets at least Sainsburys will bring people in and sell things people want/need. 

It is likely one or two of the smaller shops will close but I think most will be okay. Frankly the two grocery type shops there are yards apart, virtually identical and were always grubby/grumpy places to go.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's the same building, they've just slapped grey cladding panels on the roof. Actually looking forward to it, as it'll be a proper supermarket, not a Local, and it's not Tesco



There is that. A Coop or Morrisons would have been my choice, maybe a Waitrose  

The local/metro stores are just irritating and expensive to shop in.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2013)

Aldi is what we need.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Bravi is amazing. Went yesterday. Just finishing it off for breakfast. Great sourdough. Big portions. Lovely staff.


 
Is it takeaway only?  Pizza should be eaten straight out of the oven - don't see the point of takeway.  Do they do bread or is it sourdough pizza?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Iceland is good for cheap ice cream and lollies.


 
I have a food delivery due this afternoon.  Ice lollies and ice-cream have been ordered


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Remind me where the new Lidl is going?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The new Sainsburys on the corner of Tulse Hill is going up quickly. Massive ugly warehouse of a place with big orange writing down the grey walls.
> 
> To be fair the last carpet/bed place was an ugly eyesore anyway


 
Hard to imagine it was once a popular roller rink. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-roller-skating-rink-memories-from-the-late-1950s/


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

In case you've ever wondered how Lambeth got its name....
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/ever-wondered-how-lambeth-got-its-name-baaa/


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Remind me where the new Lidl is going?


 

Over the road from Stockwell Station on Clapham Rd.  Acre Lane is still closer.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

colacubes said:
			
		

> Over the road from Stockwell Station on Clapham Rd.  Acre Lane is still closer.



Ahhh. They are probably about the same distance for us.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Ahhh. They are probably about the same distance for us.


 

Actually Stockwell is prob much closer for you as the crow flies


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Brixton pub crawl next week Tuesday afternoon. PM me if you're interested and if I like you I'll respond.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Brixton pub crawl next week Tuesday afternoon. PM me if you're interested and if I like you I'll respond.


Is afternoon 12.01 PM? Or a bit later?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Is afternoon 12.01 PM? Or a bit later?



No excuses


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is afternoon 12.01 PM? Or a bit later?


 
This is not a PM.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> This is not a PM.


I didn't express interest did I?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is afternoon 12.01 PM? Or a bit later?


 
There used to be a massive thread on Lonely Planet forums discussing whether 12.00 was AM or PM


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There used to be a massive thread on Lonely Planet forums discussing whether 12.00 was AM or PM


It's neither surely, it's just M for Meridiem.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is afternoon 12.01 PM? Or a bit later?


 
There is a clue in the word 'afternoon'.



TruXta said:


> I didn't express interest did I?


 
Just being nosey?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> There is a clue in the word 'afternoon'.
> 
> 
> 
> Just being nosey?


Idle curiosity.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Satiated?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

.... yeah.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Is afternoon 12.01 PM? Or a bit later?


 
the sun will not be starting downwards for another 59 mins 24 seconds


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There used to be a massive thread on Lonely Planet forums discussing whether 12.00 was AM or PM


 
It's noon.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that Creams Cafe open yet? The black fronted one on Brixton Rd.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Also I have not seen the :'Ritzy Sprawl' this year? Much hotter summer than last year.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The carpet/bed shop was always empty. The surrounding area was always unkempt. The staff just seemed to spend their whole time sticking up endless 'sale about to end' signs and little else.



The front areas were rubbish dumps


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Is it takeaway only?  Pizza should be eaten straight out of the oven - don't see the point of takeway.  Do they do bread or is it sourdough pizza?




About 10 tables


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2013)

At the risk of giving some of you an aneurysm, I was just in the village to get some fish and there were *proper* tourists in there.  Mom and Pop had the regulation ironed shorts and fanny packs, sonny jim wearing a map round his neck in one of those plastic wallets.  We must have turned up in  a guidebook somewhere as the place for adventurous Americans to go...  couldn't have looked more out of place if they'd tried, bless 'em


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> At the risk of giving some of you an aneurysm, I was just in the village to get some fish and there were *proper* tourists in there. Mom and Pop had the regulation ironed shorts and fanny packs, sonny jim wearing a map round his neck in one of those plastic wallets. We must have turned up in a guidebook somewhere as the place for adventurous Americans to go... couldn't have looked more out of place if they'd tried, bless 'em


 

This is not an unusual occurence.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2013)

colacubes said:


> This is not an unusual occurence.


I've never seen it before- though tbf I go there rarely and only Sat night/Sunday lunchtime usually.  But mat leave means I get to drift and people watch.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

good for them! probably beats standing in the queue at madame pissing tussauds any day of the week.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> At the risk of giving some of you an aneurysm, I was just in the village to get some fish and there were *proper* tourists in there. Mom and Pop had the regulation ironed shorts and fanny packs, sonny jim wearing a map round his neck in one of those plastic wallets. We must have turned up in a guidebook somewhere as the place for adventurous Americans to go... couldn't have looked more out of place if they'd tried, bless 'em


It's been that way for a while. What inevitably happens next is that new stores open up to serve the tourist trade, and even more of Brixton's character will slowly vanish forever (see: Camden).


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

i work in camden. trust me - brixton has a LONG way to go before it's remotely as awful as camden.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 1, 2013)

Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


 
you've noticed that too, have you?


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you've noticed that too, have you?



Yes and no. I'm not after a bunfight, but it does seem to be an acceptable prejudice.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:
			
		

> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.



Get out this thread


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


I get what you're saying, as certain posters are maybe a bit strident about shouting "hipster" at anyone moving into the area the last couple of years, but it's not that really. Not at all.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


Not at all, but this is the Internet. And Brixton does feel a bit like it's under siege to some.

But if you were to, for example, come down to an Offline night I reckon you'd find it extraordinarily friendly.

Brixton is still a great place to live and there's no shortage of interesting people you'll meet around town, although it is losing a lot of what made it unique.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i work in camden. trust me - brixton has a LONG way to go before it's remotely as awful as camden.


 
For sure, but I can remember how Camden changed in the late 70s/early 80s and what's happening in Brixton seems awfully familiar.

But, like you say, it's still got a considerable way to go.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> About 10 tables



Sourdough pizza and sourdough bread.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


Don't think it is... there are a couple of locals who'd come after everyone who hasn't been here for a few decades with a flaming pitchfork, but most people on here are just worried that it is going from a very mixed community to a very expensive ghetto and its happening very fast.  I've only been here 6 years (single handedly ruining the area) and it has changed almost beyond recognition- some of that is good (I don't miss some of the hassle I used to get from punters up Brixton Road), but it also leaving some people homeless, some feeling they don't belong in their own neighbourhood, is encouraging Lambeth's venal incompetence, long standing local businesses are being threatened and so on.  

There is a challenge about hating the change without hating/blaming the people the change brings- some of us are better at not personalising it than others- but yuppies out (with the obligatory !) is less about the yuppies, for most people, than about a situation where yuppies are the only people who can afford to live here.

(Plus, dare I say it, there are some traditional bunfights on here that I suspect have no heat in them, but break out periodically just to pass the time)


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

i visited brixton on last Friday night.... everyone there was WASTED


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i visited brixton on last Friday night.... everyone there was WASTED


If you remeMber it you weren't really there man


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> If you remeMber it you weren't really there man


 
alright for an evening but i couldn't live there.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> alright for an evening but i couldn't live there.


If you're a bit further from the centre, its quiet- there are about 5 streets that are utter carnage


----------



## nagapie (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> alright for an evening but i couldn't live there.


 

The majority of wasted people in my part of Brixton are parents, wasted from being tired. Not all of Brixton is the high street and Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

i was only teasing really. anyway i was nearer stockwell


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


 
not EVERYONE.  most people though.  based on the ugly mug thread, i'd say you're probably not welcome, tbh.  but you seem alright, so if you want to come here PM one of us and we'll see you ok.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Is it everyone not from Brixton who's not welcome? It feels that way on here, pretty much.


 
It's more complex than that, it depends on _when_ you came to Brixton.

People who arrived in the 90s and were essentially instrumental in starting off the slow development or 'change' are totally accepted by Urban 75. This was the golden era.

Anyone prior to this is officially old skool and placed on a pedestal, whatever they do.

Anyone younger than the 90s incomers, and arrived in the early 2000s are ok as long as they are still here.

Anyone younger than that wears stupid clothes, listens to shit music and is personally responsible for the increased cost of living in Brixton. They are often referred to as Hipsters, sometimes Yuppies.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i was only teasing really. anyway i was nearer stockwell


Grosvenor?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's more complex than that


 
^ can we get that put on a t-shirt?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Grosvenor?


 
queens head... lively place


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> queens head... lively place



Understatement is understated


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> queens head... lively place


 
If you're in the mood it can be a fine place. Their reggae nights are fantastic.  Proper old school Brixton.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

it smells a bit like old sick. This may be due to the smoking ban.


----------



## Winot (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's more complex than that, it depends on _when_ you came to Brixton.
> 
> People who arrived in the 90s and were essentially instrumental in starting off the slow development or 'change' are totally accepted by Urban 75. This was the golden era.
> 
> ...


 
Nailed it.

(Winot, est. Brixton 1995)


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> queens head... lively place


One of those places I never seem to get around to going to.


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's more complex than that, it depends on _when_ you came to Brixton.
> 
> People who arrived in the 90s and were essentially instrumental in starting off the slow development or 'change' are totally accepted by Urban 75. This was the golden era.
> 
> ...


 


editor said:


> If you're in the mood it can be a fine place. Their reggae nights are fantastic. Proper old school Brixton.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

editor said:


> If you're in the mood it can be a fine place. Their reggae nights are fantastic. Proper old school Brixton.


 
oh yes it was a great night out. pretty expensive tho


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i visited brixton on last Friday night.... everyone there was WASTED


 

This is a relatively new phenomenon. It used to be Clapham. I live on the Western fringes of Brixton and it's about as close to walk to Clapham High St.  Was always a terrible mistake to think about going to Clapham on a Friday night, girls in white stilettos fighting between puking in the gutters.  Brixton was calm, the busiest places weren't on the main drag anyway and if you went out you went for a dance not to get wankered.  There were quite a few wasted people around early Saturday mornings though.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Some new shopfront graffiti on Coldharbour Lane


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Some new shopfront graffiti on Coldharbour Lane


good work


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> This is a relatively new phenomenon. It used to be Clapham. I live on the Western fringes of Brixton and it's about as close to walk to Clapham High St. Was always a terrible mistake to think about going to Clapham on a Friday night, girls in white stilettos fighting between puking in the gutters. Brixton was calm, the busiest places weren't on the main drag anyway and if you went out you went for a dance not to get wankered. There were quite a few wasted people around early Saturday mornings though.


Coldharbour Lane at night has completely transformed from about 5 years ago. It looks much more like Clapham these days.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone younger than that wears stupid clothes, listens to shit music and is personally responsible for the increased cost of living in Brixton. They are often referred to as Hipsters, sometimes Yuppies.


 
I've found that if you shout loudly about Yuppies (or Hipsters) that can overcome some of one's newbie status.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> I've found that if you shout loudly about Yuppies (or Hipsters) that can overcome some of one's newbie status.


 
ha who would do that!!


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

how else do i earn scene-points?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> ha who would do that!!


 
i hope none of us would stoop that low.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> how else do i earn scene-points?


 
you need to have slept with at least three Albert regulars.  this is also useful, because at the local STD clinic's coffee shop you can collect stamps redeemable towards a free coffee.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Some new shopfront graffiti on Coldharbour Lane


 
what does that say?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2013)

A STAR
HOT
DOG

I think


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> you need to have slept with at least three Albert regulars. this is also useful, because at the local STD clinic's coffee shop you can collect stamps redeemable towards a free coffee.


 
thank you. do you want to be the big spoon, or the little spoon?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> thank you. do you want to be the big spoon, or the little spoon?


 
i haven't been in the albert for months.  not going back either.

until this rash clears up, at least.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> you need to have slept with at least three Albert regulars. this is also useful, because at the local STD clinic's coffee shop you can collect stamps redeemable towards a free coffee.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> you need to have slept with at least three Albert regulars. this is also useful, because at the local STD clinic's coffee shop you can collect stamps redeemable towards a free coffee.


Does it count if I sleep with one regular three times? Badgers


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> A STAR
> HOT
> DOG
> 
> I think


 
that's what i thought.

what does it mean?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Does it count if I sleep with one regular three times? Badgers


 
only if there's at least a week between each event and you swore you wouldn't.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> only if there's at least a week between each event and you swore you wouldn't.


 

That's me covered then.

*Real Brixtonz*


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

colacubes said:


> That's me covered then.
> 
> *Real Brixtonz*


 
covered in what?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 1, 2013)

glory.

or tears.

sticky, sticky tears.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's what i thought.
> 
> what does it mean?


 
it is viral marketing for a new gourmet hot dog pop up.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

i fucking love Gourmet Hot Dogs!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i fucking love Gourmet Hot Dogs!


Stuck record.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Crispy said:


> A STAR
> HOT
> DOG
> 
> I think


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Stuck record.


 
you're the only one that cares.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you're the only one that cares.


 
I fucking love that!


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

Something just kicked off outside the Barrier Block - lots of people running and shouting*. I heard a sound that was unusual enough to make me go out and look out the window, but then there's always all sorts of strange noises coming from the al fresco drinkers.

*this in itself isn't unusual either


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Just seen a black cab, but where it usually says 'taxi' on the roof light,  it said 'tigger' and it was covered with tiger print fur.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 1, 2013)

Traffic both ways on the hill is awful. Could hear the bus driver talking on his radio and discussing an incident in 'the town centre', had just been through Brixton and didn't see anything. 

What does the hot weather do to people? There was a girl in her bathing suit on the bus, really...


----------



## Black Halo (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Just seen a black cab, but where it usually says 'taxi' on the roof light, it said 'tigger' and it was covered with tiger print fur.


This one that Winot posted about?
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...how-2013-se24-0pa.310199/page-5#post-12416021


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Traffic both ways on the hill is awful. Could hear the bus driver talking on his radio and discussing an incident in 'the town centre', had just been through Brixton and didn't see anything.
> 
> What does the hot weather do to people? There was a girl in her bathing suit on the bus, really...


 

Young woman swimming in the Lido in her frilly underwear a few days back


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Black Halo post: 12448013 said:
			
		

> This one that Winot posted about?
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...how-2013-se24-0pa.310199/page-5#post-12416021



Yeah, looks like it!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Young woman swimming in the Lido in her frilly underwear a few days back



I think it's acceptable to wear underwear for swimming as long as its matching


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Courtesan (don't know it, myself) gets a bit of a kicking in the Evening Standard today.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

Onket said:


> Courtesan (don't know it, myself) gets a bit of a kicking in the Evening Standard today.


 

I really only eat pizza. But the review was harsh. The food's pretty good.

http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/restaurants/courtesan--restaurant-review-8741215.html


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I really only eat pizza. But the review was harsh. The food's pretty good.
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/goingout/restaurants/courtesan--restaurant-review-8741215.html


Seems a pretty fair review overall to me. I was very disappointed with the place.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2013)

> here is the Dogstar looking like it did in 1985



.... Seriously ?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Seems a pretty fair review overall to me. I was very disappointed with the place.


 

I might be biased. Hammant comes from our street.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 1, 2013)

I like Courtesan. One of the few places in that part of Brixton that you can book a table and have an environment conducive to catching up with friends. They're really nice too. I'm no expert on dim sum but the food is pleasant enough.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 1, 2013)

dragon castle or

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

Dragon Castle is spot on, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2013)

Dragon Stout?


----------



## Onket (Aug 1, 2013)

I also enjoy the odd Dragon Dtout. Not sure they'd go that well together though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> What does the hot weather do to people? There was a girl in her bathing suit on the bus, really...


 
FFS


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2013)

We had a van come round our street earlier asking if we wanted to buy fresh fish out the back


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2013)

Well?


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2013)

I looked startled and declined.  But fresh fish that fell off the back of a lorry feels like a very strange hybrid of new and old Brixton.

nagapie did they come round to you too?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2013)

Was it actually fresh?


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Was it actually fresh?


I didn't check.  Cat looked a bit unimpressed so probably not very


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

What is fresh?


----------



## Manter (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a bit of an existential question for this time of the night


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Manter said:
			
		

> That's a bit of an existential question for this time of the night



My tagline has 'shrimp' in it and you have 'cunt' so a definitive measure of fresh is needed.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2013)

Brixton sure looks lovely at this time of night


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2013)

Love Brixton when the streets are all empty.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2013)

nagapie said:
			
		

> I have yet to come across a cake shop where the cakes aren't too sweet. The old Wild Caper used to do some really good ones but every other time I eat cake in Brixton, I am underwhelmed. I await your review.


Went for cake yesterday so can report back. Well made cakes, using quality ingredients, moist, fresh and light. But they all seem to be triple sandwiched with icing in between and all over; whether that's too sweet depends on the cake... we tried two. Orange and zuchinni (!) which was lovely and not too sweet, raspberry and chocolate - far too sweet, almost sickly but that was mostly the icing. So, cakes were really good but could cut back on the icing.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2013)

This is the cake lady who used to be outside Circus isn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2013)

Not sure


----------



## Ms T (Aug 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> This is the cake lady who used to be outside Circus isn't it?



I think so.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 2, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I think so.


 

Ah, I used to find her cakes too sweet. Perhaps if it's a bit more of an interesting combo like the zucchini and orange bee mentioned. 

Manter, no, no one tried to sell us fish yesterday.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 2, 2013)

there's a chap that regularly sells unpackaged meat out of the back of a transit van outside the bricklayers arms in WN.

wednesday evenings, bring your own carrier bags if anyone's interested.


----------



## madolesance (Aug 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> We had a van come round our street earlier asking if we wanted to buy fresh fish out the back


 
They come around about ever 3 months usually, selling perfectly good fish. It may be frozen, but was fresh before being frozen.


----------



## supercity (Aug 2, 2013)

Not exclusively Brixton, but relevant to post above.

Did anyone see the Guardian's interactive map of food hygiene inspections?

http://www.theguardian.com/news/dat...ul/26/food-outlets-hygiene-interactive-map-uk

Zoom in on Brixton and a couple of favourites don't come out of it too well.


----------



## Winot (Aug 2, 2013)

supercity said:


> Not exclusively Brixton, but relevant to post above.
> 
> Did anyone see the Guardian's interactive map of food hygiene inspections?
> 
> ...


 
Fascinating.  Open data is a wonderful thing.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 2, 2013)

There's a market taking place at top of Rush Common tomorrow. 11-3pm. Between Somers Rd and Upper Tulse Hill. A Tulse Hill Forum thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I really only eat pizza. But the review was harsh. The food's pretty good.


What? ever?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There's a market taking place at top of Rush Common tomorrow. 11-3pm. Between Somers Rd and Upper Tulse Hill. A Tulse Hill Forum thing.


 
I saw little ribbony things tied around some trees or lamp-posts yesterday


----------



## leanderman (Aug 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What? ever?



I like fish. But am no fan of Thai, curries or even dim sum really. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 2, 2013)

Then please forgive us for not paying attention to any of your reviews of local restaurants! You said Kaosan was too hot the other day. Your palate is not to be trusted!


----------



## Winot (Aug 2, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Then please forgive us for not paying attention to any of your reviews of local restaurants! You said Kaosan was too hot the other day. Your palate is not to be trusted!


 
He's very good on booze, tbh.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2013)

supercity said:


> Zoom in on Brixton and a couple of favourites don't come out of it too well.


 
I covered my eyes!


----------



## Winot (Aug 2, 2013)

editor said:


> I covered my eyes!


 
I covered my mouth.


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 2, 2013)

supercity said:


> Not exclusively Brixton, but relevant to post above.
> 
> Did anyone see the Guardian's interactive map of food hygiene inspections?
> 
> ...


 
Ah shit, and there I was getting ready to test out the Euro Cafe on Effra.
Won't bother now!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

I had seen most of those food hygiene inspections already, couple of surprises but nothing really shocking.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 2, 2013)

supercity said:


> Not exclusively Brixton, but relevant to post above.
> 
> Did anyone see the Guardian's interactive map of food hygiene inspections?
> 
> ...


 

Usually get something in San Marino which scores 5  Wanted to try a fry up at The Phoenix Cafe on Coldharbour Lane but a score of 1 puts that idea on hold.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Usually get something in San Marino which scores 5  Wanted to try a fry up at The Phoenix Cafe on Coldharbour Lane but a score of 1 puts that idea on hold.


 

It is very hard to give food poisoning with the menu at the Phoenix Cafe  

There is a chicken shack shop on that map who I know are *appalling* in these matters but got a score of 3. They were actually closed down by the EHO for serious health risks but they just changed the ownership of the business to another family member and reopened with a 'clean' slate so to speak. 

I think food hygiene inspections are actually pretty cruel. It is dropping in on a business once and judging them on that single moment in a years trading. Whilst these things should be strict for obvious reasons it is possible for a business to have an off day. For example the first thing a chef should do on arrival...........

Check food dates and that food is correctly stock rotated 
Check and record fridge and freezer temperatures (which must all be kept on file) 
Check cleanliness of kitchen and appliances 
Then they can start preparing food for the days trade

However..... If (for example) you normally start work at say 10am for a 12pm opening time but have a delay/crisis, can't complete the above checks, then an EHO walks in and your reputation can get really ruined. I even had an EHO make a mistake which cost us some score once. When I raised this issue they agreed it was a mistake but refused to revise the score 

These checks should be done on more regular intervals, advice and training given as needed and then a score worked out over a sustained period of trading.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> These checks should be done on more regular intervals, advice and training given as needed and then a score worked out over a sustained period of trading.


Sounds expensive


----------



## TruXta (Aug 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Sounds expensive


Not to mention left-wing.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

I was in the Phoenix once when they had an inspector in. He stayed to eat a meal so he can't have been that appalled.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Sounds expensive


 

Perhaps.

An EHO tends to turn up once a year and spend hours or even a whole day picking through every single aspect of their food preparation business. My thought would be that they should instead do a number of premises on one day focusing on one aspect. 

January - check 5-10 businesses food control and quality then write up reports/recommendations 
Feburary - check 5-10 businesses for their fridge/freezer temprature control then write up reports/recommendations 
March - cleanliness of kitchen and appliances then write up reports/recommendations
Etc..... 

That way there would be more regular check in case there were any glaring risks to public health. Causing less disruption to individual businesses. 

Just dropping in once a year is no good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Strange request...

Anyone recommend a place in/near Brixton for outdoor tables? Like trestle tables or similar. I might need quite a few. 

Saw this mob - http://www.chairhirelondon.com/index.php/table-hire/trestle-table-hire


----------



## leanderman (Aug 2, 2013)

For our street party, we used:

Casablanca Hire
020 8457 5807
www.casablancahire.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> For our street party, we used:
> 
> Casablanca Hire
> 020 8457 5807
> www.casablancahire.com


 

Cheers LM, I assume you were happy with price/service?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Cheers LM, I assume you were happy with price/service?


 

Yep. And the person who dealt with them looked hard for the best quote.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 2, 2013)

If you're having a BBQ this wknd get down to Acre Lane Tesco sharpish. Shitloads of decent meat in the whoopsies section.  Mostly just over half price.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

leanderman said:
			
		

> Yep. And the person who dealt with them looked hard for the best quote.



I emailed them and said you recommended. Will wait to see


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yep. And the person who dealt with them looked hard


 
Nutters, from Parkhurst, dressed in yeti suits?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2013)

Great drummer outside the tube. He has a big appreciative crowd watching


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Great drummer outside the tube. He has a big appreciative crowd watching


 

Love him and his energy. Took these last week when he used the phone box and a passing 322 bus as part of his drum kit.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 2, 2013)

That's Oded Kafri. He has a Facebook page.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 2, 2013)

Noticed that Brixton Prison scored a 5.... maybe I should check it out


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Noticed that Brixton Prison scored a 5.... maybe I should check it out


 

  I believe that there is quite a waiting list..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 2, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Noticed that Brixton Prison scored a 5.... maybe I should check it out


 
Obviously scared prisoners will sue the Govt if they get food poisoning


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 2, 2013)

maybe they should open a branch in BV?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2013)

Well it's on the 'to be closed' list, so it'll be designer flats soon.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2013)

In non BV related news DJ Food are djing at the half moon tonight.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2013)

Wut?  HMP Brixton on a to be closed list?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2013)

And Wandsworth - some plan to move from inner london older sites/buildings, to an outer london 'super' prison for remand etc. Not an immediate move, so I guess they wont be opening the doors in the next week.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Well it's on the 'to be closed' list, so it'll be designer flats soon.


 

Ooo, I'll have to mention that to a mate of mine who spent a little time there during his mispent youth - I'm sure he'll laugh see it done up as swanky apartments that no ordinary person can afford


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2013)

little bit out of the way, but it seems Antic (after ditching another venue in W. Norwood) are looking to take on the This, That and the Other shop (next to the brilliant Homewares shop)... !


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> anyway - West Norwood is next on the list.
> 
> /please be next on the list.





gaijingirl said:


> little bit out of the way, but it seems Antic (after ditching another venue in W. Norwood) are looking to take on the This, That and the Other shop (next to the brilliant Homewares shop)... !


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> And Wandsworth - some plan to move from inner london older sites/buildings, to an outer london 'super' prison for remand etc. Not an immediate move, so I guess they wont be opening the doors in the next week.


 

A move to more privatisation at the same time I suppose. 

I'd rather have prisoners than more people at the bus stop.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

Big clap of thunder and lightening 
No rain on the forecast though.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

Woke me up! Torrential rain now too. At least this time I remembered to close the windows....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Pissing down in central Brixton. Enormous claps of thunder, no lightning. Massive temperature drop.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> Woke me up! Torrential rain now too. At least this time I remembered to close the windows....


 

Yep, now it is pouring. BBC weather is shit.

God it is torrential!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Not seen rain like this since last week, loving this summer. Fantastic sunshine and great short bursts of refreshing rain.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2013)

Bloody hell that was loud and sudden.  

Knocked my broadband out or I would have expleted online sooner. 


Minnie, if you heard someone exclaim FUCKING HELL it was me.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2013)

Lightning-strikes somewhere within 2 miles to the west I'd say from SE20, counted the time from light til clap.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it was my flat! 

wayword bob says it's 3km per second or 5 seconds is 3km or summat, not 1 mile per second.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 3, 2013)

Trying to work out in my head how that started and stopped so sudden...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

It's all over now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Bloody hell that was loud and sudden.
> 
> Knocked my broadband out or I would have expleted online sooner.
> 
> ...


 
We probably said it the same time 

Did you not see flashes of lightning before?   I thought maybe NPR was having fireworks


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2013)

Nah, I'm usually facing away from the window so quite often miss it.  It came as a big shock.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I think it was my flat!
> 
> wayword bob says it's 3km per second or 5 seconds is 3km or summat, not 1 mile per second.


Speed of sound is ~340 m/s or 1126 feet/s.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2013)

so 3 seconds to travel 1km?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

How to Protect Yourself in a Thunderstorm.
Lightning is a beautiful and inspiring phenomenon, but it can be deadly.
http://www.wikihow.com/Protect-Yourself-in-a-Thunderstorm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How to Protect Yourself in a Thunderstorm.
> Lightning is a beautiful and inspiring phenomenon, but it can be deadly.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Protect-Yourself-in-a-Thunderstorm


 
I do always wonder if I'm going to get struck by lightning whilst leaning out of the windows (the frames of which contain metal)


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2013)

Well the half moon was interesting - the old big bass bin sound system has gone, and the stage layout has changed, but aside from that it was the best night out I've had round here for a while. free entry, pub prices, friendly old faces from years back & people dancing at nine until I left at 12.30 when it was getting busy.

A certain hint of the _older bloke middle aged spread and yet still dancing_, ethos but either way I heard tunes I've not heard out since a warehouse in sheffield in 1995. And less of that coked up thing you get in most brixton niteries* of late. 

Lots of very confused, and yet smiling regulars too. 
* word used to rile mike when he gets in later .


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2013)

And adamantly not 'brixton'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2013)

The new owner is a massive house head. They are taking over South (East) London. The Half Moon, The Gowlett, The Montpelier, Number 23.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 3, 2013)

Ah, i'd heard rumours about that. I thought Monty ran the gowlett, but I'm probably wrong.

Was an interesting night, but I can't see it lasting once Dulwich Estates turn upstairs at the HM into flats.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

I knew the voting would be fair but i thought i would get some votes. Early on i thought i had a chance of winning then i moderated that notion to getting a decent score. Now it's any score! I guess zero is a score   Photography is a difficult game, it's my first go and i'm up against experienced, artistic types with good cameras. It's about taking part.
You can take part by voting for your favourites; http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/july-2013-photo-competition-fast-slow.312769/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 3, 2013)

What's this 'festival' thingy in Brixton on Sunday? Coldharbour lane? I'm supposed to be meeting some folk there..


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> What's this 'festival' thingy in Brixton on Sunday? Coldharbour lane? I'm supposed to be meeting some folk there..


 

Brixton Splash.
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-splash-sunday-4th-august.313216/


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Brixton Splash.
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-splash-sunday-4th-august.313216/


cheers!
Didn’t know what it was called... looks good!


----------



## leanderman (Aug 3, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> cheers!
> Didn’t know what it was called... looks good!



Working. So it doesn't exist


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> cheers!
> Didn’t know what it was called... looks good!


 

It's a nice day out. Streets closed, sound systems. Coldharbour Lane gets very busy at Splash, at times impossible to walk through the crowd. Just a suggestion, might be better to meet your friends at either end or elsewhere. Have a great time.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

No farmer's market this weekend because of Splash.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> No farmer's market this weekend because of Splash.



Haven't they moved it up by the church ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2013)

I think that gentrification in WN is already on the way - what with the cinema/sports centre and new cafes/coffee shops already opening/opened.  I imagine an Antic pub would accelerate it though.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Haven't they moved it up by the church ?


I was told by one of the stall holders that it was cancelled for the week. Tat was a couple of weeks ago though so maybe there's been a change of plan.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought it was cancelled too - just from the updates I get, but I don't often go, so haven't been paying much attention.  Could be wrong.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I was told by one of the stall holders that it was cancelled for the week. Tat was a couple of weeks ago though so maybe there's been a change of plan.


Maybe you're right spot the difference between the two maps


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

The 'Love School' ticket booth is now open in Windrush Square. Get down quick to avoid disappointment. If you want some literature about the event they are littered all over the place.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 3, 2013)

Yet more mahoosive coverage of Brickers' gentrification in the Guardian today http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/02/london-inequality-house-prices. The only solution is a riot. Maybe we'll get another post-Splash one if the filth oblige with another killing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Yet more mahoosive coverage of Brickers' gentrification in the Guardian today http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/02/london-inequality-house-prices. The only solution is a riot. Maybe we'll get another post-Splash one if the filth oblige with another killing.


 
I was just going to post that!

People moaning about the booming music, but they moved here because it was on a tube line.  So is Morden.  Move there, gotta be cheaper!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Yet more mahoosive coverage of Brickers' gentrification in the Guardian today http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/02/london-inequality-house-prices. The only solution is a riot. Maybe we'll get another post-Splash one if the filth oblige with another killing.


 
A friend has just texted me to tell me my picture is in today's Guardian.  If I've been used to illustrate a piece on gentrification I will be .


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2013)

That Graun video is quite odd - lots of AW saying what a shame it is but then kinda going it's OK, in fact it's fine towards the end. I was a bit WTF after watching it last night.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That Graun video is quite odd - lots of AW saying what a shame it is but then kinda going it's OK, in fact it's fine towards the end. I was a bit WTF after watching it last night.


 

Very annoyed with the guy at 2 mins 45 seconds, peddling the lie that the market was, "even just three or four years ago completely empty, completely deserted." I thought he was going to come in his pants when he compared it now to Islington.

I think Alex Wheatle is expressing a view that many hold. It's not as clear cut as for or against. Long term locals, including myself, are conflicted. We want the change, we want nice things as well but we are economically excluded. I don't care how honest the burger is when i can't afford to eat it.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> A friend has just texted me to tell me my picture is in today's Guardian.  If I've been used to illustrate a piece on gentrification I will be .


It is you, I'm afraid. Our someone who looks very much like you. 

You've become the face of gentrification!

Sue the feckers!


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 3, 2013)

editor said:


> You've become the face of gentrification!


 
And your face is already on an effigy to be burned at the Splash. See if you can get a fee for image rights.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

editor said:


> It is you, I'm afraid. Our someone who looks very much like you.
> 
> You've become the face of gentrification!
> 
> Sue the feckers!



I haven't see it yet. Where am I? I don't remember being photographed by anyone I don't know. Maybe Hendo has sold me down the river! I wouldn't mind but I've been here for 20 years next month.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

Also, I'm too old to be a hipster.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I haven't see it yet. Where am I? I don't remember being photographed by anyone I don't know. Maybe Hendo has sold me down the river! I wouldn't mind but I've been here for 20 years next month.


You're sat outside Cornucopia and are the closest to the camera. It's a big picture too (half the page).


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

Weird. I haven't been to Cornercopia for a long time. Maybe it's a doppelgänger!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Weird. I haven't been to Cornercopia for a long time. Maybe it's a doppelgänger!


 
Maybe you should ask what you're wearing in the picture to help date it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2013)

leanderman said:


> There's a market taking place at top of Rush Common tomorrow. 11-3pm. Between Somers Rd and Upper Tulse Hill. A Tulse Hill Forum thing.


 
I went to it.  Took me about 2 minutes to walk through 

Still, killed 2 minutes I suppose


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Also, I'm too old to be a hipster.



Hip replacement?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> How to Protect Yourself in a Thunderstorm.
> Lightning is a beautiful and inspiring phenomenon, but it can be deadly.
> http://www.wikihow.com/Protect-Yourself-in-a-Thunderstorm


 
OMG, I was sat down on the communal balcony when it started, and stayed there to watch whilst having a smoke.  Reading the above, could have easily been struck, as it was pretty close, I was leaning against the wall and not wearing wellingtons!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

shygirl said:


> OMG, I was sat down on the communal balcony when it started, and stayed there to watch whilst having a smoke. Reading the above, could have easily been struck, as it was pretty close, I was leaning against the wall and not wearing wellingtons!


 

I am not sure I am 100% convinced by the stuff on there 

If you are in a house and near an open window, surely the lightening will be directed to the house not you. 
The lightening has to find a specific point to connect with doesn't it? It doesn't just shoot down from the sky willy nilly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2013)

shygirl said:


> OMG, I was sat down on the communal balcony when it started, and stayed there to watch whilst having a smoke. Reading the above, could have easily been struck, as it was pretty close, I was leaning against the wall and not wearing wellingtons!


 


I was kneeling on a wooden window ledge and the building is brick, not concrete, and I don't own any wellies

Anyway, what's the point of telling you not to have a shower or bath during a thunderstorm?  What if you're already in it when it starts?  

You're also told you should unplug things when there's a storm on, yet that says you shouldn't.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 3, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I am not sure I am 100% convinced by the stuff on there
> 
> If you are in a house and near an open window, surely the lightening will be directed to the house not you.
> The lightening has to find a specific point to connect with doesn't it? It doesn't just shoot down from the sky willy nilly.


 

See look at this video. It send out tendrils of electricity searching for the point of most conductivity and when it finds it is connects and bam.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2013)

editor said:


> You're sat outside Cornucopia and are the closest to the camera. It's a big picture too (half the page).


 
OK, seen it now.  It was taken almost exactly three years ago, when Cornercopia was incredibly cheap, and BV hadn't yet become a foodie destination.  I think you could get two courses at lunchtime for about £8.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Some new shopfront graffiti on Coldharbour Lane


 
Sadly a gentlemen from the council came round and painted over this 

Luckily it came straight back 







The police pulled up but after the jeering and shouting decided to just drive off.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

why paint over it?  It's attractive, cheer up blank shutters....  infinitely better than battered metal with scrappy bits of tagging on them, which is what most shutters look like.  Lambeth are just


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 3, 2013)

Why would it be someone from the council?  Is it a council property?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Why would it be someone from the council?  Is it a council property?



I dunno. Am told a Lambeth chap with a small roller did the paint over.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2013)

probably doesn't fit the nu-Brixton image..


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

I would have thought a 'vibrant' bit of graffiti was very nu Brixton


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2013)

apparently not...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 3, 2013)

As it got 6 likes in another thread, can we have an Urban picnic, PLEASE?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Very annoyed with the guy at 2 mins 45 seconds, peddling the lie that the market was, "even just three or four years ago completely empty, completely deserted." I thought he was going to come in his pants when he compared it now to Islington.
> 
> I think Alex Wheatle is expressing a view that many hold. It's not as clear cut as for or against. Long term locals, including myself, are conflicted. We want the change, we want nice things as well but we are economically excluded. I don't care how honest the burger is when i can't afford to eat it.


Well said. I'd forgotten about that little lying scrote-mouth going on about the "empty" Granville Arcade. And I too am conflicted, altho becoming less so I think.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 3, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> As it got 6 likes in another thread, can we have an Urban picnic, PLEASE?


Crystal Palace Park? Sure!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Why would it be someone from the council? Is it a council property?


 
Some Councils take a "zero tolerance" view of graffiti. According to Lambeth Council:

Graffiti removal was part of the vogue in "zero tolerance" policing that came from USA. So its not recent. I remember , when Brixton still had Town Centre Manager, it coming up. TCM expressed Council view that it was a policing issue. Some of us differed from this view.



> Graffiti can attract littering and vandalism, cause residents to lose pride in their area, and make a neighbourhood feel unsafe.
> What we do
> Our graffiti removal team, Grimebusters, work right across Lambeth cleaning graffiti from domestic, public and some commercial properties.


 
Westminster are the worst. They painted over a large Banksy in Newman street a while back. Even though it had become a tourist attraction. People in Oxford st used to ask me where it was.



In Shoreditch streetart is accepted. Not sure how long that will last now its being done up.


----------



## Manter (Aug 3, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Some Councils take a "zero tolerance" view of graffiti. According to Lambeth Council:
> 
> Graffiti removal was part of the vogue in "zero tolerance" policing that came from USA. So its not recent. I remember , when Brixton still had Town Centre Manager, it coming up. TCM expressed Council view that it was a policing issue. Some of us differed from this view.
> 
> ...


So they've ignored the tagging on the side of High Trees Estate, the yuppies out! on St Matthew's estate and paint over an attractive, artistic, vibrant (sorry) piece on some shutters. Hopeless.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2013)

Manter said:


> So they've ignored the tagging on the side of High Trees Estate, the yuppies out! on St Matthew's estate and paint over an attractive, artistic, vibrant (sorry) piece on some shutters. Hopeless.


 
A way to get around graffiti laws is to paint miniatures on chewing gum. As painting on chewing gum is not defacing the public highway. This guy told me he had been taken to court and won. This is in West End.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2013)

This is on the wall of Clifton Mansions. Saw it when the building next door was demolished.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2013)

More Bees. On the side of Kaff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> This is on the wall of Clifton Mansions. Saw it when the building next door was demolished.


 

Is it new? I was taking pics of what i think is the same wall last weekend. Was interested in this brown stuff coming out of the wall.


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Is it new? I was taking pics of what i think is the same wall last weekend. Was interested in this brown stuff coming out of the wall.
> View attachment 38490View attachment 38491


Eyw!


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 4, 2013)

Umm... What IS that?


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2013)

Godzilla- poo


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood

The Clifton Mansions "Brixton" is further back. Saw it when the building was being demolished before the hoardings went up.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2013)

Probably Godzilla poo, but if not maybe it's foam expander stuff.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2013)

Polyurethane foam aka expanding foam as quimcunx says. Favoured material of bodging builders. It starts off yellow but goes brown and disintegrates when exposed to daylight. Which is why it's not really a good way to fix a hole in a brick wall.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> OK, seen it now.  It was taken almost exactly three years ago, when Cornercopia was incredibly cheap, and BV hadn't yet become a foodie destination.  I think you could get two courses at lunchtime for about £8.



Is it you? Me and Trashy were looking at it and thought it was a doppelgänger. 
We made a new friend at the festival we're at when we borrowed her copy of the Guardian to pore over and see if it was you, so ta


----------



## Onket (Aug 4, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Dexter Deadwood
> 
> The Clifton Mansions "Brixton" is further back. Saw it when the building was being demolished before the hoardings went up.



Yeah, I think it's been there a while & has been exposed when the front of the building came down.

Used to see similar stuff all over London after scaffolding got taken down. I reckon contracts must have changed and contractors have been made responsible, as you rarely see it these days. Or scaffolding alarm/security has got better.

I did actually try it once but it got cleaned off.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 4, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> This is on the wall of Clifton Mansions. Saw it when the building next door was demolished.


Here's the view from the other side, with the Albert nicely framed in the background:


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2013)

Shots from the recent Clifton Mansions streetart.

Badgers


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Is it you? Me and Trashy were looking at it and thought it was a doppelgänger.
> We made a new friend at the festival we're at when we borrowed her copy of the Guardian to pore over and see if it was you, so ta


It's taken in Brixton outside a cafe. Why would it not be me?!

I need a new tag line. Face of gentrification. :-(


----------



## leanderman (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Aug 4, 2013)

Going past Brixton on the train, CHL looked packed, rammed and jammed.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 4, 2013)

was down there earlier en route out east. too much vibrancy for me.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 4, 2013)

There's a geezer in front of Duck Egg selling nitrous for £3 a go. Not a bad profit margin - the canisters only cost 20p. But he does throw in a free balloon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh my god, ms t is in that Guardian pic!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2013)

Brixton Splash was great this afternoon. Sunshine and music and happy people. Easy to generate an imaginary Brixton in your head that consists only of cupcakes, hipsters and rich kids these days (especially if you spend too much time on urban75) but the county show a couple of weeks back, and this today, have reassured me most of the good stuff is still there.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2013)

Stabbing on junction of Coldharbour Lane and Gresham Rd apparently.  There are photos of the victim on Twitter.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2013)

I was just about to say 4 sets of sirens in last couple of minutes.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh my god, ms t is in that Guardian pic!


 
Do keep up.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 4, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I was just about to say 4 sets of sirens in last couple of minutes.


 
It was earlier on - I heard lots of sirens at some point this afternoon.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 4, 2013)

Ah, ok.  Something else then. Or nothing much at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Do keep up.


Oops, it's hard to keep up these days!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

Newcomers at Splash.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 4, 2013)

I didn't want to mention this as i thought my good friend and neighbour was trolling me, we play gentle games with each other. I feel prompted by a post on another thread and when at the Country Show i did ask the Brixton Society who knew nothing about it. I have to ask this question. Has anyone heard anything about half the Town Hall, including the Assembly Hall, being sold off?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I didn't want to mention this as i thought my good friend and neighbour was trolling me, we play gentle games with each other. I feel prompted by a post on another thread and when at the Country Show i did ask the Brixton society who knew nothing about it. I have to ask this question. Has anyone heard anything about half the Town Hall, including the Assembly Hall, being sold off?


 

The land round the back of the town hall is up for development by the council: http://www.brixtonblog.com/lambeth-council-seeks-development-partner-for-new-town-hall-campus-2/6390
As part of the scheme, they want to bring parts of the town hall into public use.
But there's no plan to sell off the town hall buildings, afaik.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

A man has been stabbed during an incident in Brixton tonight, as revellers headed home after the Brixton Splash festival.
http://www.brixtonblog.com/stabbing-in-gresham-road/15062

It feels like there are more stabbings happening recently and street muggings.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A man has been stabbed during an incident in Brixton tonight, as revellers headed home after the Brixton Splash festival.
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/stabbing-in-gresham-road/15062
> It feels like there are more stabbings happening recently and street muggings.






			
				brixtonblog said:
			
		

> It is also not yet clear whether the incident was linked the Splash.


"linked to the Splash" - what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

teuchter said:


> "linked to the Splash" - what's that supposed to mean?


 

I think that dreadful piece of "reporting" needs to be removed. Infuriating.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Newcomers at Splash.
> View attachment 38580


 

What are they doing, worshipping a money tree?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The land round the back of the town hall is up for development by the council: http://www.brixtonblog.com/lambeth-council-seeks-development-partner-for-new-town-hall-campus-2/6390
> As part of the scheme, they want to bring parts of the town hall into public use.
> But there's no plan to sell off the town hall buildings, afaik.


 

Thanks Crispy, that makes things a bit clearer to me. The link you posted could be what my neighbour was referring to. However, his source is very recent and that article is almost a year old. I have to say again, i doubt the source my neighbour heard it from, if i explained it in any detail i may be dismissed as a clown.


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 5, 2013)

Well done all those who have made it through this Monday with epic hangovers as a result of Yesterday. Good work, team.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

So glad I'm off work today!


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Some kind of incident by Coldharbour Lane/Moorlands Road. I heard what sounded like a car hitting something followed by a slew of cop cars.

A guy was arrested outside Caribbean Spice and now there's a fair bit of cop activity near the entrance to the block.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2013)

Pic 2:


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 5, 2013)

I was surprisingly effective at work today. Maybe we should splash every weekend


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 5, 2013)

Fortunately I too was off work. I accomplished naff all except a few weak lengths of the lido.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 5, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Fortunately I too was off work. I accomplished naff all except a few weak lengths of the lido.


 
go to bed...


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Moorlands Road is still blocked off. What I heard was that a car that was being chased down Coldharbour Lane hit an ummarked police car, and span off into Moorlands Road where it hit a parked car. The guy ran off and was caught outside  Caribbean Spice (see earlier pics).


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

Brixton pub crawl today.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 6, 2013)

nice day for it.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 6, 2013)

get a job, hippie!

etc.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> get a job, hippie!
> 
> etc.


 
I'll have you know that I booked leave well in advance, you swine.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'll have you know that I booked leave well in advance, you swine.


 
pulling a sickie tomorrow? might as well.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> I'll have you know that I booked leave well in advance, you swine.


Started already?


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> pulling a sickie tomorrow? might as well.


 
Shhhh.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Started already?


 
AFTER.

NOON.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2013)

Normal people don't go on pub crawls on a Tuesday daytime, whether they are booked off work or not. I suspect it's a cover for something even more sinister.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> AFTER.
> 
> NOON.


Ooops. Is Badgers joining you?


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Normal people don't go on pub crawls on a Tuesday daytime, whether they are booked off work or not. I suspect it's a cover for something even more sinister.


 
We're going to the football later.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ooops. Is Badgers joining you?


 
Sadly not.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Dan U (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan U said:


>


 
Not for a long time!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not for a long time!


 

since i last saw you probably  

enjoy today, invite me next time, fool.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan U said:


> since i last saw you probably
> 
> enjoy today, invite me next time, fool.


 
Could you try-

"Something has come up"

?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> We're going to the football later.


 
I can imagine the conversation will be thrilling.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I can imagine the conversation will be thrilling.


 
I'm sure you can.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan U said:


>


#

This reminds me, I was leaving the tube lateish last night - wandering up the stairs listening to a clarinet busker. A slightly inebriated man skips up ahead of me, and reaches into his pocket (I assume for change for the busker) and out drops a MASSIVE BAG OF WHITE POWDER. Clarinet player spotted it and his solo incorporated a big squeal of surprise as inebriated bloke stumbled to pick it up and pop it back into his pocket, before stumbling on.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Could you try-
> 
> "Something has come up"
> 
> ?


 

little bit short notice mate 

'something has come up that involves me going in to town this afternoon and coming home smashed later'


----------



## Dan U (Aug 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> #
> 
> This reminds me, I was leaving the tube lateish last night - wandering up the stairs listening to a clarinet busker. A slightly inebriated man skips up ahead of me, and reaches into his pocket (I assume for change for the busker) and out drops a MASSIVE BAG OF WHITE POWDER. Clarinet player spotted it and his solo incorporated a big squeal of surprise as inebriated bloke stumbled to pick it up and pop it back into his pocket, before stumbling on.


 

inebriated man was pretty bloody lucky not to get nicked!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 6, 2013)

That chalk graffiti all over Brixton recently;

This is the explanation. http://www.theguardian.com/global/2013/aug/06/arcade-fire-reflector-new-album-title


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-july-2013.312324/page-33#post-12437477

tchoh!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> #
> 
> This reminds me, I was leaving the tube lateish last night - wandering up the stairs listening to a clarinet busker. A slightly inebriated man skips up ahead of me, and reaches into his pocket (I assume for change for the busker) and out drops a MASSIVE BAG OF WHITE POWDER. Clarinet player spotted it and his solo incorporated a big squeal of surprise as inebriated bloke stumbled to pick it up and pop it back into his pocket, before stumbling on.


Perhaps it was drunken baker taking his work home with him


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 6, 2013)

Indeed. He could also have borrowed some Persil to do a single white wash.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 6, 2013)

The clarinet busker was one of about 15 people who I saw being hassled by a group of four very aggressive young men last night. They were asking people for money, going up to anyone carrying a phone or a camera, walking up to young women and grabbing them, stepping out in front of cars to hassle the drivers etc. They kicked a guy in Electric Ave, then threatened someone else in front of Iceland, then kicked the busker's music case. Lots of people came to his defence. They were eyeing up everyone as potential sources of money or phones or something. It was all so brazen, they seemed to have no fear of security cameras or plod. I didn't have my phone, or I would have called the police. So I followed them. When they got near Brixton police station I went in to look for an officer, but there were none there. By the time I came out they had lamped a guy opposite Nando's, completely laid him out. Somebody stopped and called the police and waited with him and I carried on following. I caught up with them at the skate park, where they were intimidating somebody. A guy watching all this got on the phone to the police but they saw him and chased him all over the place. This brought them within a couple of feet of me so I decided not to follow any more. I was pretty much the only person they hadn't hassled and my luck wasn't going to last much longer so I tried to memorise their clothing and went back to the guy they'd laid out and waited for plod. Another of their victims joined us - he'd been smacked in the gob. The police came and gave first aid. I wanted to go for a drive with them and find the culprits but they wanted to stay with the victims and they couldn't rustle up another car. So that was that. I talked to the busker and his girlfriend on my way home. She had recognised two of the yoofs - she said she sees them all the time near the tube.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Indeed. He could also have borrowed some Persil to do a single white wash.


 
Probably bringing some sugar over to a neighbour.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 6, 2013)

fucking hell! sounds horrible, can you describe these tragic wastes of skin and organs?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

Brixton Brewery applies for licence. 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...nce-to-open-premises-on-brixton-station-road/


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The clarinet busker was one of about 15 people who I saw being hassled by a group of four very aggressive young men last night. They were asking people for money, going up to anyone carrying a phone or a camera, walking up to young women and grabbing them, stepping out in front of cars to hassle the drivers etc. They kicked a guy in Electric Ave, then threatened someone else in front of Iceland, then kicked the busker's music case. Lots of people came to his defence. They were eyeing up everyone as potential sources of money or phones or something. It was all so brazen, they seemed to have no fear of security cameras or plod. I didn't have my phone, or I would have called the police. So I followed them. When they got near Brixton police station I went in to look for an officer, but there were none there. By the time I came out they had lamped a guy opposite Nando's, completely laid him out. Somebody stopped and called the police and waited with him and I carried on following. I caught up with them at the skate park, where they were intimidating somebody. A guy watching all this got on the phone to the police but they saw him and chased him all over the place. This brought them within a couple of feet of me so I decided not to follow any more. I was pretty much the only person they hadn't hassled and my luck wasn't going to last much longer so I tried to memorise their clothing and went back to the guy they'd laid out and waited for plod. Another of their victims joined us - he'd been smacked in the gob. The police came and gave first aid. I wanted to go for a drive with them and find the culprits but they wanted to stay with the victims and they couldn't rustle up another car. So that was that. I talked to the busker and his girlfriend on my way home. She had recognised two of the yoofs - she said she sees them all the time near the tube.


Very brave of you, and shocking that the cops weren't available to stop them


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fucking hell! sounds horrible, can you describe these tragic wastes of skin and organs?


They were all IC3 males, aged about 19 or 20.  Three were 6' or more, one was about 5'10". All slim build. One was wearing his jeans so low that six inches of his boxers were on display. His hair was about 8 inches long in kind of twisty clumps as if he'd recently started to grow dreads. Another had a bright blue baseball cap on and a white duffel/gym bag over his shoulder - the kind with a drawstring and no handles. They looked and sounded Caribbean to me, but one of the victims, who is of West African extraction, said they sounded more like North African. But he was drunk, and it was dark. Anyway, safe to say they don't have south London accents.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They were all IC3 males, aged about 19 or 20. Three were 6' or more, one was about 5'10". All slim build. One was wearing his jeans so low that six inches of his boxers were on display. His hair was about 8 inches long in kind of twisty clumps as if he'd recently started to grow dreads. Another had a bright blue baseball cap on and a white duffel/gym bag over his shoulder - the kind with a drawstring and no handles. They looked and sounded Caribbean to me, but one of the victims, who is of West African extraction, said they sounded more like North African. But he was drunk, and it was dark. Anyway, safe to say they don't have south London accents.


 

Ah, yes I think I saw them by the Windrush Sq. bus stop crowding & messing around with some bloke who was sat on one of the chairs there - taking his hat off and putting it on themselves. Thought they had London accents though.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2013)

Describing someone as black _is_ permitted, you know


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 6, 2013)

I see Handpicked Brixton is using the strange phrase of "Old School Brixton" now.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's a geezer in front of Duck Egg selling nitrous for £3 a go. Not a bad profit margin - the canisters only cost 20p. But he does throw in a free balloon.


 

They ended up somewhere else doing it very conspicuously in the corner.
No matter how many times I hear a nitrous canister going off, even if I am looking at the person doing it, it makes me jump 

Anyway, it is beneath me. A quick wiff of poppers is much more chic


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 6, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Describing someone as black _is_ permitted, you know


Yebbutt as a self-appointed plod I've got to get with the programme. Alpha Bravo Charlie Foxtrot.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2013)

Dan U said:


>


----------



## kittyP (Aug 6, 2013)

Ooops sorry


----------



## CtFmlyPrtrt (Aug 6, 2013)

Never posted before, but I have a question and can't think of where else to ask. This is fairly random.

Anybody near Helix road? Last night... About 2.30am until at least 3.30 ... A very strange intermittent sound... Like a synthesised panpipe playing a maybe 4-8 note riff every minute or so... Riff is misleading because it wasn't musical, but definitely repeated... Then switching to a new pattern maybe every 10 mins

It was pretty annoying and I must know the cause!


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 6, 2013)

It's name that tune time again. It's customary in these parts for you to sing it on youtube. Everyone will then pretend to try to identify it and mock you mercilessly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Does Matthew Herbert still live nearby? It could be new project of his


----------



## Winot (Aug 6, 2013)

CtFmlyPrtrt said:


> Never posted before, but I have a question and can't think of where else to ask. This is fairly random.
> 
> Anybody near Helix road? Last night... About 2.30am until at least 3.30 ... A very strange intermittent sound... Like a synthesised panpipe playing a maybe 4-8 note riff every minute or so... Riff is misleading because it wasn't musical, but definitely repeated... Then switching to a new pattern maybe every 10 mins
> 
> It was pretty annoying and I must know the cause!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 6, 2013)

Winot said:


> View attachment 38712


 
It's the Asgard


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton Brewery applies for licence.
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...nce-to-open-premises-on-brixton-station-road/


 


> older readers may still be missing the Warrior Brewery.


 
Thanks for reminding me of my age.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 6, 2013)

From my window I can see smoke rising into the sky from what looks like in front of the barrier block.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 6, 2013)

There's a stink over there, but no fire engines or anything. The only fire seems to be in the mahoosive barbecue pit at the Brixton Sports and Social. I reckon someone's been burning rubbish in it.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> From my window I can see smoke rising into the sky from what looks like in front of the barrier block.


There's a very strong smell of smoke all around the area. It seemed even stronger around Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 7, 2013)

A water main has burst on Half Moon Lane over in Herne Hill; the water is a metre deep in places. I imagine this will cause some pretty bad traffic disruption this morning.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 7, 2013)

Amazing pix on Twitter


----------



## leanderman (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## leanderman (Aug 7, 2013)

And this


----------



## Ms T (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh no! Those poor businesses.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 7, 2013)

I was bitterly disappointed to find that my route to the station wasn't blocked by flood water and the trains are still running. Here I come work!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2013)

omg!!  What a disaster - like Ms T says - those poor businesses.  That's actually where I'm heading this morning - better put some floats on the bike.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2013)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Oh no! Those poor businesses.



Indeed  

I know Ken's Fish Bar is closed as they are on holiday for two weeks. Not nice for anyone


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 7, 2013)

More concerned about the people than the businesses.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> More concerned about the people than the businesses.



People own and live above those businesses??


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Oh no! Those poor businesses.


 
Agreed - that's the bakeries, the greengrocer, and the butcher immediately losing at least a couple of days' worth of stock and sales. Not great for those selling non edible things either. 

BTW of course people matter more than things, but given the way that insurance companies drag their feet, some of those small businesses could be at risk of going under before they see any money. Also, that whole cluster of shops is handy for a lot of people - while they're flooded or clearing up afterwards, a lot of people will have to go quite a bit further to even get their paper or milk. Not easy by public transport unless the bit under that bridge is clear of water.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 7, 2013)

That's nuts! It's like the river effra has erupted! 

Lots of soggy estate agents on that bit of half moon lane.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2013)

Conor Garland @Conor_Garland


----------



## clandestino (Aug 7, 2013)

That's insane! What's containing the water? Why doesn't it just flow away into Brockwell Park?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2013)

@Larsville


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## uk benzo (Aug 7, 2013)

ianw said:


> That's insane! What's containing the water? Why doesn't it just flow away into Brockwell Park?


 

That bit of Halfmoon Lane has a basin like shape. Not easy to tell.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2013)

ianw said:


> That's insane! What's containing the water? Why doesn't it just flow away into Brockwell Park?


that area around the half moon is the lowest point - i imagine the drains are blocked


----------



## clandestino (Aug 7, 2013)

That aerial shot makes it all a lot clearer. It's still crazy though....hope everyone's OK.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 7, 2013)

'kin ell. That's not supposed to happen. Thames Water's rates are so high you'd think they'd have spent a bit on some decent mains.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2013)

Stroy on BBC website - a 3 foot diameter water pipe burst. Sounds like Thames Water will have pay for all the damage.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-23598335


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2013)

we got burgled on Monday night - about 4/5am - cunts 

My bike and wallet stolen 

If anyone gets offered a mens Ridgeback Velocity hybrid bike, please let me know.

It's dark grey, had a rack on the back and looks like this (but didn't have mudguards)


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuckers


----------



## Rushy (Aug 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> we got burgled on Monday night - about 4/5am - cunts
> 
> My bike and wallet stolen


 
Sorry to hear that, mate. What a pain in the arse.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> we got burgled on Monday night - about 4/5am - cunts
> 
> My bike and wallet stolen
> 
> ...


 

oh no... that's shit!  your bike is exactly the same as my bike - which replaced the same model I had which also got nicked from my house (back garden).  Fuckers.

where you in at the time?  I'm getting quite paranoid about all these burglaries - so many of them!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2013)

It looks like they're getting there, but look at the damage: https://twitter.com/LondonFire/status/365035206635319297/photo/1


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks like the Brockwell vets had a narrow escape. Poor kittehs in their cages.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> we got burgled on Monday night - about 4/5am - cunts
> 
> My bike and wallet stolen
> 
> ...


*tweeted


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Looks like the Brockwell vets had a narrow escape. Poor kittehs in their cages.


 
Here's that pic. It's one hell of a mess.


----------



## furi0usd (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know whether the Herne Hill businesses will need a hand in terms of clean-up? Over in Peckham now but love the area and happy to make myself available.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm hoping that this is some sort of funeral tradition rather than motorists being arseholes, but a horse drawn cortege went down Coldharbour Lane with the cars behind beeping their horns like mad. It would be rather a nice send off if that's the case.


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm hoping that this is some sort of funeral tradition rather than motorists being arseholes, but a horse drawn cortege went down Coldharbour Lane with the cars behind beeping their horns like mad. It would be rather a nice send off if that's the case.


It's quite common on parts of the continent, Caucasus etc so I am guessing tradition


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

I think we went to The Trinity, The Beehive, The Canterbury, The Marquis, The Albert, Market House and The Hero of Switzerland yesterday. And the bar at Dulwich Hamlet's ground. Had to miss The Effra and The Fox on the Hill due to timing issues.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> I think we went to The Trinity, The Beehive, The Canterbury, The Marquis, The Albert, Market House and The Hero of Switzerland yesterday. And the bar at Dulwich Hamlet's ground. Had to miss The Effra and The Fox on the Hill due to timing issues.


 

were you sick
did you fall asleep on the train home
on a scale of 1 to ten how shit do you feel today

the people need to know.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

Dan U said:


> were you sick
> did you fall asleep on the train home
> on a scale of 1 to ten how shit do you feel today
> 
> the people need to know.


 
No. But nearly this morning.
Yes, but woke up before I had to change. Phew.
5.


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter that's shit . It's also a violation, iyswim; you may feel a bit wobbly in the house for a few days. Hope you're ok


----------



## Dan U (Aug 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> No. But nearly this morning.
> Yes, but woke up before I had to change. Phew.
> 5.


 

good effort.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, that's a first. The horse drawn cortege has now gone _the other way_ down Coldharbour Lane, with the horns in the following cars beeping like crazy. What a nice way to send off someone.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 7, 2013)

editor said:


> Well, that's a first. The horse drawn cortege has now gone _the other way_ down Coldharbour Lane, with the horns in the following cars beeping like crazy. What a nice way to send off someone.


 
I can hear it from here. Maybe they're lost?


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

I want it to come back up Coldharbour Lane again now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

Can anyone on the Hill hear a sound system?

It could just be a car parked playing loud music but it sounds like something bigger, but can't figure out where it's coming from


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can anyone on the Hill hear a sound system?<snip>


 
I can't, but I'm on the other hill and there've been estate workers using trimmers etc so I doubt I would've heard it anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I can't, but I'm on the other hill and there've been estate workers using trimmers etc so I doubt I would've heard it anyway.


 


At least it's not leaf blowers


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> <snip>At least it's not leaf blowers


 
They've been cutting trees and bushes down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

Greebo said:


> They've been cutting trees and bushes down.


 
Maybe they needed cutting down?  They've completely removed two new trees in Elm Park


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what roads are stil closed in Herne Hill?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 7, 2013)

The Guardian have some photographs splashed across their front page. http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/gallery/2013/aug/07/herne-hill-flooding-in-pictures
This is my favourite;

The cat is called Heston.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Does anyone know what roads are stil closed in Herne Hill?


 
Don't know how helpful this is.  (Last updated 50 mins ago)



> *A215 Herne Hill Herne Hill, both ways between Carver Road and A215 Norwood Road*
> 
> A215 London - A215 Herne Hill in Herne Hill closed in both directions between the Carver Road junction and Herne Hill, because of a burst water main and emergency repairs. Diversion in operation - affecting bus routes 37, 68, 201 and 468. Police directing traffic. Also affecting A2214 Half Moon Lane between Carver Road and A215 Herne Hill.
> *Severe* - Updated 50 minutes ago


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually I just saw from twitter that only Half Moon Lane and Herne Hill (the road itself) are still closed.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2013)

It is a clean up operation now as the flood have receded.  Lots and lots of mud from the park side of the bridge and through to Stradella. All the shops have been flooded on the Tales on Half Moon Lane side, the Half Moon, Pizza Express and the offy under the arches. Not sure if Sainsburys got hit or not.

It was a lot worse that when it happened in 2004


----------



## kittyP (Aug 7, 2013)

Fingers said:


> It is a clean up operation now as the flood have receded. Lots and lots of mud from the park side of the bridge and through to Stradella. All the shops have been flooded on the Tales on Half Moon Lane side, the Half Moon, Pizza Express and the offy under the arches. Not sure if Sainsburys got hit or not.
> 
> It was a lot worse that when it happened in 2004


 

I didn't realise it had happened before. 
You would hope that they would build in some kind of drainage/flow away system now in case it happens again


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2013)

2004 





kittyP said:


> I didn't realise it had happened before.
> You would hope that they would build in some kind of drainage/flow away system now in case it happens again


 
April 2004 during a dry spell.  A massive thunderstorm came with torrential rain.  The park was bone dry so the water cascaded down the paek right into the centre.  A load of work has been done in and around the park to stop that happening again but there is not much you can do when a large water pipeline blows


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm gonna be at the Housing Activists meeting in Brixton tomorrow evening if anyone is popping along?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 7, 2013)

was thinking about it, but i'm too busy to activist at the moment.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 7, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> was thinking about it, but i'm too busy to activist at the moment.


The Brixton wing of #tmso will be organising as well at it....


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2013)

Fingers said:


> 2004
> 
> April 2004 during a dry spell. A massive thunderstorm came with torrential rain. The park was bone dry so the water cascaded down the paek right into the centre. A load of work has been done in and around the park to stop that happening again but there is not much you can do when a large water pipeline blows


I remember that one. Didn't get to reach Herne Hill though, as much of Dulwich Road all the way past the Lido & Prince Regent was knee-deep in water too. A lot of basement flats got royally fucked on that one.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2013)

T & P said:


> I remember that one. Didn't get to reach Herne Hill though, as much of Dulwich Road all the way past the Lido & Prince Regent was knee-deep in water too. A lot of basement flats got royally fucked on that one.


 

It flooded the Half Moon out so it got at least that far.  pretty sure it got to the former Lloyds bank on the corner


----------



## Fingers (Aug 7, 2013)

Some pics of 2004 here http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ostbren/Oliver/Flooding/index.html


----------



## Ms T (Aug 7, 2013)

Fingers said:


> 2004
> 
> April 2004 during a dry spell. A massive thunderstorm came with torrential rain. The park was bone dry so the water cascaded down the paek right into the centre. A load of work has been done in and around the park to stop that happening again but there is not much you can do when a large water pipeline blows


 
According to the greengrocer, a leak was reported at around 9pm last night but Thames Water didn't do anything.  

I remember the 2004 floods - I was in the garden with Mrs M cutting down a tree and suddenly the heavens opened.  We rushed inside, put the fire on and opened a bottle of wine oops.  Within about an hour, the flooding had started.  We were fine, luckily, but a few of the houses at the other end of our road were affected, as well as my mate's place on Milton Rd.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

Ms T said:


> According to the greengrocer, a leak was reported at around 9pm last night but Thames Water didn't do anything. <snip>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

Ms T said:


> According to the greengrocer, a leak was reported at around 9pm last night but Thames Water didn't do anything.
> 
> I remember the 2004 floods - I was in the garden with Mrs M cutting down a tree and suddenly the heavens opened. We rushed inside, put the fire on and opened a bottle of wine oops. Within about an hour, the flooding had started. We were fine, luckily, but a few of the houses at the other end of our road were affected, as well as my mate's place on Milton Rd.


 
Was that the day there was also a massive shower of hailstornes?

I remember coming home a 159 routemaster and the sound of the hailstones was deafening


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2013)

i remember that well too - the houses on Brixton Water Lane were really screwed....


----------



## buscador (Aug 7, 2013)

The week before the 2004 flood Lidl had a fishing special but buscadora wouldn't let me buy waders because she said I would never use them.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 7, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> i remember that well too - the houses on Brixton Water Lane were really screwed....


 
Yes, IIRC it wasn't anywhere near as deep as this one (just a foot or so) but it did for all the basement flats as it swept down Railton Road & onto Water Lane.


----------



## buscador (Aug 7, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Yes, IIRC it wasn't anywhere near as deep as this one (just a foot or so) but it did for all the basement flats as it swept down Railton Road & onto Water Lane.


 
The trouble then was that the sewers weren't able to cope and it was backing up through the toilets of all those newly renovated basements on Railton Road.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2013)

Fingers said:


> It flooded the Half Moon out so it got at least that far. pretty sure it got to the former Lloyds bank on the corner


Sorry I meant to say that I did not get to reach Herne Hill myself on that day, as the flood had reached as far out as the Prince Regent (which is where I was coming from). I'm sure the flood was all over the Herne Hill area as it is now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 7, 2013)

Herne Hill was looking peaceful but sandy earlier this afternoon. The butcher had managed to get straight and open up so I popped in for a couple of their nice scotch eggs. He told me that the landlord of the Half Moon had been arrested for watering down his beer. How we laffed.


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2013)

I wonder how many litres of water have been wasted in this incident. I bet the whole of Brixton and Herne Hill could have watered their gardens (something Thames Water gets so upset about) weekly for a year and still amount to less water usage than today's leak.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

T & P said:


> I wonder how many litres of water have been wasted in this incident. I bet the whole of Brixton and Herne Hill could have watered their gardens (something Thames Water gets so upset about) weekly for a year and still amount to less water usage than today's leak.


 
Burst pipes aren't unusual in Brixton.  Brixton Hill's lost loads through burst pipes (always in the same place)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

When I lived in Leeds, I remember Yorkshire Water getting flak for losing nearly half of the water that went through their pipes, but they batted this off by saying it wasn't unusual.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2013)

T & P said:


> I wonder how many litres of water have been wasted in this incident. I bet the whole of Brixton and Herne Hill could have watered their gardens (something Thames Water gets so upset about) weekly for a year and still amount to less water usage than today's leak.


 
I think the point is that cutting down the amount of water people spray on their gardens is a slightly less onerous undertaking than fixing miles upon miles of ancient pipework buried underneath busy roads.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Yes, IIRC it wasn't anywhere near as deep as this one (just a foot or so) but it did for all the basement flats as it swept down Railton Road & onto Water Lane.


 

And my second floor flat on Dulwich Road at the time. Flat roof + too much water = collapsed flat roof, with my record collection underneath. I didn't laugh.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2013)

Hearing the Half Moon is that badly damaged it is going to be closed for a month. Just when they had got it looking nice again :-(


----------



## steeeve (Aug 8, 2013)

anyone know when the new sainsburys opens? Looks nearly finished


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Hearing the Half Moon is that badly damaged it is going to be closed for a month. Just when they had got it looking nice again :-(


 

are all the shops still closed (and going to remain so?) do you know? Was hoping to hit the toy shop today.  i imagine they'll be out for ages given what I saw down there yesterday - but you never know.


----------



## Kevs (Aug 8, 2013)

The kebab shop in the station square was fine last night.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2013)

But that's a little 'up' from the bottom of the valley. 

I had a trip to magicians that I was planning for my niece and nephew (and really my dad). I guess that's not going to happen for a while.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 8, 2013)

Got burgled at some time between 3 and 8am  this morning due to not putting on extra deadbolts. . I have been really lucky  - no major losses, no defecating on my stuff, weirdly they didn't take any of my cards or keys although they'd been through EVERYTHING on ground floor and scattered it about,  just the laptop (which luckily didn't have anything irreplaceable on it) ... and then they left, leaving the front door to the street open. It's the last bit that freaks me out because I was upstairs asleep & alone thru the whole thing. FUCK.

So lock up your doors & windows at night good brixtonites. It doesn't matter how late you've stayed up or what nefarious things you've been doing  - burglars might still have a go.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Aug 8, 2013)

aw night mare, sorry to hear this but glad there was nothing more than a lap top and glad they didn't leave a dirty protest!  fuckers


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Got burgled at some time between 3 and 8am this morning due to not putting on extra deadbolts. . I have been really lucky - no major losses, no defecating on my stuff, weirdly they didn't take any of my cards or keys although they'd been through EVERYTHING on ground floor and scattered it about, just the laptop (which luckily didn't have anything irreplaceable on it) ... and then they left, leaving the front door to the street open. It's the last bit that freaks me out because I was upstairs asleep & alone thru the whole thing. FUCK.
> 
> So lock up your doors & windows at night good brixtonites. It doesn't matter how late you've stayed up or what nefarious things you've been doing  - burglars might still have a go.


 
Could you give me some idea as to where you live so I can post up on BBuzz to warn others?

Really sorry to hear about this. It must really suck.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 8, 2013)

Ferndale ward - within 300m of Acre Lane and Brixton Road.

Thanks for concern, ed - it's basically my own fault, the loss is small (maybe even nothing if the insurance cough up) and no harm came to anybody. could have been so so so much worse on every level  from sheer hassle (f they'd taken cards/keys) to violence. Like everyone always says - it's the psychological impact which is the strongest. I'll be a lot more careful from now on.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 8, 2013)

It seems that a few Urbs have been burgled or have had things stolen recently.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Ferndale ward - within 300m of Acre Lane and Brixton Road.
> 
> Thanks for concern, ed - it's basically my own fault, the loss is small (maybe even nothing if the insurance cough up) and no harm came to anybody. could have been so so so much worse on every level from sheer hassle (f they'd taken cards/keys) to violence. Like everyone always says - it's the psychological impact which is the strongest. I'll be a lot more careful from now on.


 

Hope you're ok trabuquera.  I'm not quite clear how they got in.  I realise you didn't deadbolt lock, but was a Yale lock on at least or did they use a card or something to slide that open?


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2013)

hope you're OK trabuquera.  Scary


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

Great news pop up fans! There a 'pop up restaurant' opening up outside WagFree in the Village sponsored by Celia lager.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2013)

editor said:


> Great news pop up fans! There a 'pop up restaurant' opening up outside WagFree in the Village sponsored by Celia lager.


 

Wtf is Celia lager?!


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Wtf is Celia lager?!


 
The sponsors of a pop up restaurant!

Wouldn't it be whizzo if the entire Villaaage flattened down at the end of the night and then _literally_ popped up in the morning!

An entire pop up village! Beat that, Clapham!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2013)

Sounds like shit lager tbh.  Like that rubbish lemony Fosters of grimness


----------



## shygirl (Aug 8, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Got burgled at some time between 3 and 8am this morning due to not putting on extra deadbolts. . I have been really lucky - no major losses, no defecating on my stuff, weirdly they didn't take any of my cards or keys although they'd been through EVERYTHING on ground floor and scattered it about, just the laptop (which luckily didn't have anything irreplaceable on it) ... and then they left, leaving the front door to the street open. It's the last bit that freaks me out because I was upstairs asleep & alone thru the whole thing. FUCK.
> 
> So lock up your doors & windows at night good brixtonites. It doesn't matter how late you've stayed up or what nefarious things you've been doing  - burglars might still have a go.


 
Sorry to hear that, and glad no major losses.  But go easy on yourself, cos the psychological impact can last for a good while.   I disturbed a burglar in my flat about 10 years, came face to face with him (me at top of stairs, him by my front door) before yelling, 'I've called the police, now get out'.  The police operator told me NOT to go downstairs once he'd left, glad she did, cos he walked back in 2 minutes later .  I felt really violated by the whole thing, in spite of nothing being taken and no physical harm to me.  Even now, I check the door is locked 2 or 3 times a night (my son had forgotten to lock it).


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 8, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hope you're ok trabuquera. I'm not quite clear how they got in. I realise you didn't deadbolt lock, but was a Yale lock on at least or did they use a card or something to slide that open?


 
Yale lock was on, but due to a knackered warped door, it's less than perfect and could in theory just be jiggled/knocked open without much noise or effort. Which is why I nearly always deadbolt the other 2 as well at night. But the door was definitely shut and not ajar - it would have been "interfered with" in some way to open it up.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> are all the shops still closed (and going to remain so?) do you know? Was hoping to hit the toy shop today. i imagine they'll be out for ages given what I saw down there yesterday - but you never know.


 

No chance the toy shop will be open mate


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2013)

There's an article in today's online Standard - some shops saying 3 months of closure.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2013)

Fingers said:


> No chance the toy shop will be open mate


 

no I didn't think so...


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 8, 2013)

Morleys toy dept is great, if that's any help.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 8, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Morleys toy dept is great, if that's any help.


 

thanks.. yep - plenty of other options - it's not a big deal - we just spent longer in the park instead.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 8, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Hearing the Half Moon is that badly damaged it is going to be closed for a month. Just when they had got it looking nice again :-(


I hope all their wooden panelling and stuff is ok. In this day and age where pub interiors are constantly being ripped out for no good reason.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 8, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Got burgled at some time between 3 and 8am this morning due to not putting on extra deadbolts. . I have been really lucky - no major losses, no defecating on my stuff, weirdly they didn't take any of my cards or keys although they'd been through EVERYTHING on ground floor and scattered it about, just the laptop (which luckily didn't have anything irreplaceable on it) ... and then they left, leaving the front door to the street open. It's the last bit that freaks me out because I was upstairs asleep & alone thru the whole thing. FUCK.
> 
> So lock up your doors & windows at night good brixtonites. It doesn't matter how late you've stayed up or what nefarious things you've been doing  - burglars might still have a go.


 
Sorry to hear that. It's the hassle more than anything, I reckon. Although in my case that has been exacerbated by my replacement pc not working . Plod said chancers are literally walking in behind people when they open their front doors at the moment. Anyway, glad they took nowt else from you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice to see the celebrations of eid around the area today as Ramadan comes to an end


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2013)

This may be of interest to somer: 
Summer Theatre in Brockwell Park: Catch ‘Alice in the Walled Garden’ before it closes this Sunday.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 8, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I hope all their wooden panelling and stuff is ok. In this day and age where pub interiors are constantly being ripped out for no good reason.


 

apparently so, the estimation has now come down to two weeks according to the landlord when he was in the commercial last night


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2013)

Where can I get a photo printed today now that snappy snaps is closed?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Where can I get a photo printed today now that snappy snaps is closed?


 

photo shop on Coldharbour Lane (near Asmara) - very unusual guy who runs it...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2013)

Ta gg, I'll go after the cinema


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> photo shop on Coldharbour Lane (near Asmara) - very unusual guy who runs it...


 

He certainly is


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Biddlybee said:


> Ta gg, I'll go after the cinema


 

enjoy your film.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2013)

A little feature for y'all. Anyone walked down this back alley?












More info:
Little known Lambeth: Poplar Walk Passage near Loughborough Junction


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 9, 2013)

A few years ago, someone stencilled red & white angel's faces onto random paving slabs along that alley.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> photo shop on Coldharbour Lane (near Asmara) - very unusual guy who runs it...





colacubes said:


> He certainly is


Lol, took a USB stick in, he said 20 mins. Went back and he's said another 20 mins


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope you got an estimate. He's not known for his bargains.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2013)

I found a place on station rd and they did it in 2 mins


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2013)

I think Boots has a self-service photo printing machine. I've used one in there before anyway.


----------



## zenie (Aug 9, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> photo shop on Coldharbour Lane (near Asmara) - very unusual guy who runs it...


 

worst passport photos ever, and they weren't accepted by the passport office


----------



## Kanda (Aug 9, 2013)

zenie said:


> worst passport photos ever, and they weren't accepted by the passport office


 

I might scan and post them...


----------



## nagapie (Aug 9, 2013)

zenie said:


> worst passport photos ever, and they weren't accepted by the passport office


 

Mine were. I quite like the chap in there, he's friendly.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 9, 2013)

The pharmacy opposite Barnardo's also does them.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2013)

Just had a Herbies Pizza leaflet through the door. Shop is on Kennington Road, is it new?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 9, 2013)

Great Housing activists meeting last night... good to meet a few urbans... there will be another one in 2 weeks... details to follow soon...
The #tmso (mass sleep out against the bedroom tax) was also launched for the 24th @ Windrush Square...


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 9, 2013)

/throws into the feeding pit

http://www.economist.com/blogs/blig...emography?fsrc=scn/tw_ec/gentrification_blues


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 9, 2013)

Three PCSOs standing around in Electric Ave. "Community tensions between the Afghans and the Africans." There's been a fight and an arrest.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 9, 2013)

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/m...he-conservative-club-thats-now-a-hipster-bar/



> _ telegraph bloke said _.."go and visit "


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 9, 2013)

Our foreign correspondent writes: Today I went to Tooting Market (and Broadway Market, they are kind of part A and part B of the same thing). I was interested to see that it was absolutely thriving. I was last there maybe 6 months ago. Quite a few of the more remote units were unlet then, and there seemed to be moves towards trying to Brixton Villagify it, eg a branch of Brickbox had opened up and people seemed to be trying to do vaguely arty things.

Today when I went back Brick Box had gone and the only remnant of all that was one small wine bar which looked wildly out of place. The occupancy rate looked to be nearly full and was entirely useful, busy, small shops for the non-wealthy, mostly Asian and Afro-Caribbean.

My guess is the landlords saw what had been done at BV, tried to replicate it, put the rents up, failed, and put them right down again.

I came home with some bargainaceous fabric and some excellent fruit and veg.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Aug 9, 2013)

Brixton's rising house prices, 20% over the last year, was just featured on BBC news.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 9, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Yale lock was on, but due to a knackered warped door, it's less than perfect and could in theory just be jiggled/knocked open without much noise or effort. Which is why I nearly always deadbolt the other 2 as well at night. But the door was definitely shut and not ajar - it would have been "interfered with" in some way to open it up.



The last three burglaries in this road have been on single-lock properties, and almost all those in the past year. 

Except where they have gone in an open window.


----------



## secateurz (Aug 10, 2013)

looks like I am moving to Tooting then. Nearly 6 years in Brix and its just unrecognisable now.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 10, 2013)

I need to print a flight ticket today and the place on Brixton Hill has closed for the day. Where else can I print a ticket from an email in Brixton/Tulse Hill that will still be open?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 10, 2013)

In the past I've used an internet caff on Tulse Hill opposite the new Sainsburys. Dunno if it's still there.

eta It's 37 Tulse Hill, calls itself Strategic Ventures. It's on streetview http://goo.gl/maps/5jE66

eta again They have a phone numberhttp://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1166/140323.php


----------



## Winot (Aug 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I need to print a flight ticket today and the place on Brixton Hill has closed for the day. Where else can I print a ticket from an email in Brixton/Tulse Hill that will still be open?



Surely a friendly Urb will oblige? (I would offer but we are about to board flight ourselves)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I need to print a flight ticket today and the place on Brixton Hill has closed for the day. Where else can I print a ticket from an email in Brixton/Tulse Hill that will still be open?


 
There's a place I've used up Coldharbour Lane.  Just before you get to Jimmy's chip shop.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I need to print a flight ticket today and the place on Brixton Hill has closed for the day. Where else can I print a ticket from an email in Brixton/Tulse Hill that will still be open?


 
Have you tried next door?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 10, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Have you tried next door?


 

We were thinking about it actually


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> We were thinking about it actually


 
Sorted


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I need to print a flight ticket today and the place on Brixton Hill has closed for the day. Where else can I print a ticket from an email in Brixton/Tulse Hill that will still be open?


 
There's a few places on Brixton Hill you should be able to do it.  They can't all be shut!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)

secateurz said:


> looks like I am moving to Tooting then. Nearly 6 years in Brix and its just unrecognisable now.


 
What will you do when Tooting starts to look like Brixton?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 10, 2013)

Winot said:


> Surely a friendly Urb will oblige? (I would offer but we are about to board flight ourselves)


 

One has


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 10, 2013)

secateurz said:


> looks like I am moving to Tooting then. Nearly 6 years in Brix and its just unrecognisable now.


 
That's sad to hear. Are you moving cos you're sick of the hipster takeover or is it the stupid £££? Or both?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 10, 2013)

Either a massive gunfight or fireworks in Central Brixton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)

I can see fireworks


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can see fireworks


 

Mine were by the Canterbury Arms, either at the pub or neighbours shrouded by leylandii. Went out onto balcony and saw some shadow flashes  ,saw smoke rising and the smell of what i think is cordite. It was good.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 10, 2013)

Fireworks innit. I assume related to Eid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Mine were by the Canterbury Arms, either at the pub or neighbours shrouded by leylandii. Went out onto balcony and saw some shadow flashes  ,saw smoke rising and the smell of what i think is cordite. It was good.


 
This is what I saw


----------



## shygirl (Aug 10, 2013)

Think they were in the old primary school flats next to police station and opp International House. Minnie, I'm trying to work out where you took your pics from, proper confused by the position of the clock and those buildings in the background.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 10, 2013)

I saw a geezer wearing illusionary socks earlier. He had shorts on, and from a distance it looked like he had knee length socks.  But they were just one inch deep straps, or tape maybe, below his knees. Apart from that his legs were bare. Is this a thing?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 10, 2013)

Or were they just somewhere completely different?  Its bugging me...


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 11, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I saw a geezer wearing illusionary socks earlier. He had shorts on, and from a distance it looked like he had knee length socks.  But they were just one inch deep straps, or tape maybe, below his knees. Apart from that his legs were bare. Is this a thing?


Might it have been strapping for his patellar tendon? Sportyhipsteritis innit.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 11, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I saw a geezer wearing illusionary socks earlier. He had shorts on, and from a distance it looked like he had knee length socks. But they were just one inch deep straps, or tape maybe, below his knees. Apart from that his legs were bare. Is this a thing?


 
AFAIK those bands do exist - it's a compression thing which is supposed to improve knee-related ligament problems in some people.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmm...OK...looked quite like this but with tan tape.







BUT if you were going out on a Saturday night, and you needed to have this tape on, wouldn't you wear trousers? Unless you just wanted to look like a bit of a cock?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 11, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Hmmm...OK...looked quite like this but with tan tape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. I wear strapping when my tendinitis gets bad and don't  change my wardrobe, people can stop looking at me if they don't like it. Fuck 'em, I care far less about my wardrobe or want people think of my wardrobe than I do about my body (((poorly tendons)))


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 11, 2013)

At least he used tan tape, I use attention seeking high-vis tape...


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 11, 2013)

Get away...I demand photographic evidence of you dressed up for a night out looking like a...a...I don't know what.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 11, 2013)

I look like a giant cock everyday, not just for nights out


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 11, 2013)

In that case we know each other in real life! I'm in the red:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 11, 2013)

Just popped out for a late night takeaway, it's always a mistake.
Noticed a youngish well dressed guy, stripey top (i think) and red trousers being very loud,very animated with another similar lad.
Thought a fight was developing. Then thought he was drunk but none of that fit quite right. Similar lad had to use a bit of force to subdue youngish lad and attempt to calm him against window of PayDay Loans. 
Got my food and both were now outside Barnardo's. Similar lad was joined by another attempting to calm red trouser man who was now highly distressed. Both were struggling to hold onto him. I was concerned for the welfare of the man in red trousers and as i crossed the road towards the Police Station a police car parked up and two officers decanted, i indicated there was a possible problem. They could hear him screaming as i spoke to them and could have looked around the corner or walked 20 meters to investigate but dismissed my concerns by saying they might have a look on CCTV later.

Never normally talk to the Police and fuck Brixton Police. Hope that man is ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Think they were in the old primary school flats next to police station and opp International House. Minnie, I'm trying to work out where you took your pics from, proper confused by the position of the clock and those buildings in the background.


 
Taken from Bixton Hill looking towards central London.  The clock is Lambeth Town Hall


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Taken from Bixton Hill looking towards central London. The clock is Lambeth Town Hall


 

Thought it was Town Hall clock but other buildings threw me (and others) you must have a good camera and very quick with the snap!


----------



## Winot (Aug 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> They could hear him screaming as i spoke to them and could have looked around the corner or walked 20 meters to investigate but dismissed my concerns by saying they might have a look on CCTV later.



Absolutely fucking outrageous.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 11, 2013)

I walked home last night at around 10.30 past the Atlantis Bar which is normally empty. It was heaving with people who looked like they should be in Clapham.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2013)

The Albert looking floral


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Hmmm...OK...looked quite like this but with tan tape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we to assume this comment is made entirely in jest?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just popped out for a late night takeaway, it's always a mistake.
> Noticed a youngish well dressed guy, stripey top (i think) and red trousers being very loud,very animated with another similar lad.
> Thought a fight was developing. Then thought he was drunk but none of that fit quite right. Similar lad had to use a bit of force to subdue youngish lad and attempt to calm him against window of PayDay Loans.
> Got my food and both were now outside Barnardo's. Similar lad was joined by another attempting to calm red trouser man who was now highly distressed. Both were struggling to hold onto him. I was concerned for the welfare of the man in red trousers and as i crossed the road towards the Police Station a police car parked up and two officers decanted, i indicated there was a possible problem. They could hear him screaming as i spoke to them and could have looked around the corner or walked 20 meters to investigate but dismissed my concerns by saying they might have a look on CCTV later.
> ...


 
Tempted to report this to Coldharbour Safer Neighbourhood Team (local plod), what time was it roughly?  I intervened in a street robbery once on the start of Gresham Rd, opp police station.  A van-load of cops were turning into Gresham Rd, so I stopped them and asked them to help.  They just drove off , I couldn't believe it.  I reported it, doubt anything ever happened.  Hope the guy is okay.  Isn't their job to assist members of the public, protect, and prevent crime?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 11, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Tempted to report this to Coldharbour Safer Neighbourhood Team (local plod), what time was it roughly? I intervened in a street robbery once on the start of Gresham Rd, opp police station. A van-load of cops were turning into Gresham Rd, so I stopped them and asked them to help. They just drove off , I couldn't believe it. I reported it, doubt anything ever happened. Hope the guy is okay. Isn't their job to assist members of the public, protect, and prevent crime?


 

It was approx 03.30hrs. It probably was not a street robbery. I got the feeling that they knew each other but i just don't know for sure. It was so out of the ordinary even for a late Saturday night that those coppers should have checked on the welfare of the man.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thought it was Town Hall clock but other buildings threw me (and others) you must have a good camera and very quick with the snap!


 
Yeah, nothing looks like where it should be when viewing London due to all the bends in the River making things appear where they shouldn't be


----------



## shygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, nothing looks like where it should be when viewing London due to all the bends in the River making things appear where they shouldn't be


 
I mean report the police for not doing anything.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Oops, wrong quote, meant to quote Dexter's post


----------



## shygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> It was approx 03.30hrs. It probably was not a street robbery. I got the feeling that they knew each other but i just don't know for sure. It was so out of the ordinary even for a late Saturday night that those coppers should have checked on the welfare of the man.


 
This one!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 11, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I mean report the police for not doing anything.


 

I agree with you.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Albert looking floral


Looks good. More pubs should do this. Does the Albert manage the flowers or is it an outside contractor?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, nothing looks like where it should be when viewing London due to all the bends in the River making things appear where they shouldn't be



Talking of unexpected views, I like the one of the Denmark Hill Salvation Army tower when looking east from Tesco In Acre Lane


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Talking of unexpected views, I like the one of the Denmark Hill Salvation Army tower when looking east from Tesco In Acre Lane


 
Don't know what the SA tower looks like I'm afraid.

You'll need to get a picture

eta:  but surprised you can see it from Acre Lane


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2013)

Rushy said:
			
		

> Looks good. More pubs should do this. Does the Albert manage the flowers or is it an outside contractor?



I am not sure  will ask today.


----------



## peterkro (Aug 11, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Talking of unexpected views, I like the one of the Denmark Hill Salvation Army tower when looking east from Tesco In Acre Lane


Peterkro oddfax.The cross on the Sally tower has a mobile phone mast secreted alongside it.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 11, 2013)

The flowers outside the Satay bar and House of Bottles are managed by Marie, lovely lady who lives in Rushcroft Road. PM me for her deets if you need her services.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The flowers outside the Satay bar and House of Bottles are managed by Marie, lovely lady who lives in Rushcroft Road. PM me for her deets if you need her services.


 
Deets?!


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 11, 2013)

Details, innit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Details, innit.


 
Yes, I knew that much.  I was wondering if deets is yoof speak or something


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

Shut the fuck up bible bashers 

Can anyone else hear the church in Waterworks Road

Ranting and raving on what sounds like a massive sound system

YEAH JESUS everyone is now shouting


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Tempted to report this to Coldharbour Safer Neighbourhood Team (local plod), what time was it roughly? I intervened in a street robbery once on the start of Gresham Rd, opp police station. A van-load of cops were turning into Gresham Rd, so I stopped them and asked them to help. They just drove off , I couldn't believe it. I reported it, doubt anything ever happened. Hope the guy is okay. Isn't their job to assist members of the public, protect, and prevent crime?


mate of mine lives in part of a rectory near a tube station- kids set light to the other half last week, firemen turned up, kids were doing that strange arson thing of standing round watching the place burn, so firemen called the police (they had been asked for in orig 999 call, but hey...).  Police didn't turn up even when the firemen, ie another emergency service, were saying the arsonists were 20 feet away and could they please come and do something about it


----------



## supercity (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie, Must be the wind direction. Can't hear a thing.

My only real beef with the fringes of the god squad is the 'charitable status' that doesn't really seem to benefit anyone except the preacher's family or the church hierarchy.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 11, 2013)

enjoy hell lol!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> mate of mine lives in part of a rectory near a tube station- kids set light to the other half last week, firemen turned up, kids were doing that strange arson thing of standing round watching the place burn, so firemen called the police (they had been asked for in orig 999 call, but hey...). Police didn't turn up even when the firemen, ie another emergency service, were saying the arsonists were 20 feet away and could they please come and do something about it


 
We know the plod look at this site, let's hope its not just for gathering intell and that they'll pass on concerns expressed here to the powers that be .  That's an incredibly irresponsible, nay, contemptuous non-response to an emergency.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2013)

HELLO!!!!!


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 11, 2013)

awful font.
use of '@' sign.
out.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 11, 2013)

Yet more gentrification madness  We've got a useless ranking in the latest crime hotspot figures. We were *nowhere* for Total Crimes, Violence, Drugs, Burglary, Bike Theft, Criminal Damage or Car Crime. The best we could manage was a paltry second place for Robbery, thanks to enterprising use of the space in front of KFC. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-zero-Londons-Westfield-Shopping-centres.html


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

supercity said:


> Minnie, Must be the wind direction. Can't hear a thing.
> 
> My only real beef with the fringes of the god squad is the 'charitable status' that doesn't really seem to benefit anyone except the preacher's family or the church hierarchy.


 
Had to shut the window to shut them out.  FFS, the church ain't any bigger than any other local church like the one down Lambert, but the catholic priest there doesn't need some massive booming sound system/tannoy/whatever to preach.

They must all be deaf in the church in Waterworks Road


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 11, 2013)

supercity said:


> Minnie, Must be the wind direction. Can't hear a thing.
> 
> My only real beef with the fringes of the god squad is the 'charitable status' that doesn't really seem to benefit anyone except the preacher's family or the church hierarchy.


 

Oh and they park in disabled bays on my road and then kick off when they get a ticket...
(OK, I have only witnessed this twice, but it's not a very Christian thing to do, is it??)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Oh and they park in disabled bays on my road and then kick off when they get a ticket...
> (OK, I have only witnessed this twice, but it's not a very Christian thing to do, is it??)


 

Isn't that more Ruach Ministries that do all the illegal parking rather than the church in Waterworks Road?


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Shut the fuck up bible bashers
> 
> Can anyone else hear the church in Waterworks Road
> 
> ...


 


pissflaps said:


> enjoy hell lol!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> enjoy hell lol!


 


Onket said:


>


 

There'll be lots of shouty people in hell and there'll be lots of bible bashers in heaven.  I'll be stuck in between


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There'll be lots of shouty people in hell and there'll be lots of bible bashers in heaven. I'll be stuck in between


purgatory?  An endless waiting room?!


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2013)

The bible bashers won't be bashing bibles in heaven, they'll be doing lines of pure coke out of model's arse cracks, probably.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

Manter said:


> purgatory? An endless waiting room?!


 
That's the one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> The bible bashers won't be bashing bibles in heaven, they'll be doing lines of pure coke out of model's arse cracks, probably.


 
In the back of their stretch limos


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't that more Ruach Ministries that do all the illegal parking rather than the church in Waterworks Road?


 
I can remember Bishop Francis of Ruarch Ministries leading a delegation from his church to a Police Consultative meeting in the Lambeth council chamber to protest that he had been given a parking ticket whilst he "popped out" to get collect a printing job from Clearaprint in Coldharbour Lane. That was around 1995 or so. Clearly things don't change.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2013)

CH1 said:


> I can remember Bishop Francis of Ruarch Ministries leading a delegation from his church to a Police Consultative meeting in the Lambeth council chamber to protest that he had been given a parking ticket whilst he "popped out" to get collect a printing job from Clearaprint in Coldharbour Lane. That was around 1995 or so. Clearly things don't change.


 
I remember when they had some famous preacher and they had a limo parked right outside, plus loads of other cars on the pavement along with the congregation and remember getting tuts for having the cheek to say excuse me.  Obviously they'd rather people walked in the road


----------



## Onket (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I remember when they had some famous preacher and they had a limo parked right outside, plus loads of other cars on the pavement along with the congregation and remember getting tuts for having the cheek to say excuse me. Obviously they'd rather people walked in the road


 
If you don't go to their church you're probably not even classed as a person.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Isn't that more Ruach Ministries that do all the illegal parking rather than the church in Waterworks Road?


 
You mean there's another religious place there other than Ruach??? I get very confused by all this religion stuff....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> You mean there's another religious place there other than Ruach??? I get very confused by all this religion stuff....


 
Well Ruach isn't on Waterworks Road, it's on Brixton Hill.  

It's the New Covenant Church in Waterworks Road


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

New Covenant Church webpage

http://www.chb.org.uk/covenantcontactus.htm


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> New Covenant Church webpage<snip>


 
Splitters!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2013)

shygirl said:


> We know the plod look at this site, let's hope its not just for gathering intell and that they'll pass on concerns expressed here to the powers that be . That's an incredibly irresponsible, nay, contemptuous non-response to an emergency.


the last 3 incidents ive been involved in with the police have all involved the police turning up and then not doing anything (in the most dramatic case with an assault taking place infront of them and my mates home having its windows smashed in - all infront of their eyes), or not bothering investigating the crime even though its clearly solvable (cctv footage or so on).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Splitters!


 
Splitters?  What are splitters?  Someone that's split from an equally noisy, higher church, that's probably lining the pockets of the preacher?


----------



## Mrak (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Splitters? What are splitters? Someone that's split from an equally noisy, higher church, that's probably lining the pockets of the preacher?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Splitters? What are splitters? Someone that's split from an equally noisy, higher church, that's probably lining the pockets of the preacher?


 
Well they're all Christians, and more or less the same denomination, and yet they basically seem to treat every other church than theirs as not really Christian.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Well they're all Christians, and more or less the same denomination, and yet they basically seem to treat every other church than theirs as not really Christian.


 
oh right 

That's very Christian of them


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh right
> 
> That's very Christian of them


 
IMHO Judas Iscariot would be proud of them.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> the last 3 incidents ive been involved in with the police have all involved the police turning up and then not doing anything (in the most dramatic case with an assault taking place infront of them and my mates home having its windows smashed in - all infront of their eyes), or not bothering investigating the crime even though its clearly solvable (cctv footage or so on).


 
So have the police been relieved of their duty to prevent crime and protect citizens?  Its very odd.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 12, 2013)

shygirl said:


> So have the police been relieved of their duty to prevent crime and protect citizens?  Its very odd.



Yep. Which is why a low-key CCTV scheme in our road is back on the agenda


----------



## shygirl (Aug 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> the last 3 incidents ive been involved in with the police have all involved the police turning up and then not doing anything (in the most dramatic case with an assault taking place infront of them and my mates home having its windows smashed in - all infront of their eyes), or not bothering investigating the crime even though its clearly solvable (cctv footage or so on).


 
Did this happen in Lambeth?  I'd be happy to compile a list of these non-responses to pass on to the Matt Bell, head of Lambeth police.  I don't think I particularly need lots of details, as the purpose will be to ask for clarification about what we can expect from our police officers.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Did this happen in Lambeth? I'd be happy to compile a list of these non-responses to pass on to the Matt Bell, head of Lambeth police. I don't think I particularly need lots of details, as the purpose will be to ask for clarification about what we can expect from our police officers.


no, croydon and lewisham i'm afraid


----------



## buscador (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh what a larf we had in the Albert this afternoon as buscadora was accused of being middle class by a woman incapable of finding her own way out of the pub.


----------



## secateurz (Aug 12, 2013)

I can worry about that in 6 years

become a baked bean trader following the global collapse?



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What will you do when Tooting starts to look like Brixton?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Aug 12, 2013)

Brixton on Saturday night was looking very Clapham. First time I've been out on a weekend for a long time.
Saw a bloke get manhandled out of the Albert after being caught having a wank in the corner.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 12, 2013)

Blinking flip!  Do people really do that?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> Blinking flip!  Do people really do that?



It is not common but yes


----------



## Dan U (Aug 12, 2013)

What's worse, wanking in the corner or graffing the bogs?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it the side effect of a substance, or the latest game, or what? I mean, WTF????


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2013)

I like pubs as much as the next girl, but I've never been compelled to rub one out in tribute!


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 12, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Brixton on Saturday night was looking very Clapham. First time I've been out on a weekend for a long time.
> Saw a bloke get manhandled out of the Albert after being caught having a wank in the corner.



I can't imagine what he'd done to be thrown out if you were still there to see after you were caught wanking!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Brixton on Saturday night was looking very Clapham. First time I've been out on a weekend for a long time.
> Saw a bloke get manhandled out of the Albert after being caught having a wank in the corner.


you're right, clapham is full of wankers


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> Is it the side effect of a substance, or the latest game, or what? I mean, WTF????



As far as I know this is the only occurrence in this pub over the last couple of years 

Have seen a few (obviously very high) blokes having a wank in the streets/phonebox of an evening though  

Whatever, I don't think this is exclusively a 'Clapham' thing


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

Wanking in public, eh.

Nice one, Brixton.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Wanking in public, eh.
> 
> Nice one, Brixton.



 

I don't think public masturbation is a Brickers only tipple


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 13, 2013)

i'm wanking in public right nwo.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I don't think public masturbation is a Brickers only tipple


 
I don't believe you.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

To be fair, the only time I ever saw someone wanking in public was in Birmingham New Street station.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 13, 2013)

in the mirror outside the tie-rack?


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2013)

lollapalooza


----------



## gabi (Aug 13, 2013)

That's quite good tbf


----------



## teuchter (Aug 13, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Saw a bloke get manhandled out of the Albert after being caught having a wank in the corner.


 
Almost certainly he had just posted something on u75 on his smartphone, expressing his hate for some group of people using lots of swear words.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Almost certainly he had just posted something on u75 on his smartphone, expressing his hate for some group of people using lots of swear words.


Is that really what happened? How do you know?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Almost certainly he had just posted something on u75 on his smartphone, expressing his hate for some group of people using lots of swear words.


 
and then you needed a wank?


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> To be fair, the only time I ever saw someone wanking in public was in Birmingham New Street station.


Outside St Paul's Cathedral (sadly I don't think it was a scathing commentary on the futility of religious observance) and on the platform of Barnsley station are where I have been lucky enough to observe the phenomenon.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2013)

Sainsbury's leaflet arrived with the postman just now.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Sainsbury's leaflet arrived with the postman just now.


They seemed to have illustrated the leaflet using the same demographic mix of customers as Brixton Square.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2013)

editor said:


> They seemed to have illustrated the leaflet using the same demographic mix of customers as Brixton Square.


 
In the words of that BBC person (Greg Dyke?), "hideously white".


----------



## Dan U (Aug 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Outside St Paul's Cathedral (sadly I don't think it was a scathing commentary on the futility of religious observance) and on the platform of Barnsley station are where I have been lucky enough to observe the phenomenon.



That must have been a bleak wank at barnsley station, it's not the most attractive of places


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

Dan U said:


> That must have been a bleak wank at barnsley station, it's not the most attractive of places


He was going towards Worksop/Retford, so I guess it's all relative...


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Sainsbury's leaflet arrived with the postman just now.


Still none for us. I reckon it's that broken window... We're a disgrace to the neighbourhood. <<shakes head sadly>>


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Sainsbury's leaflet arrived with the postman just now.


Was he wanking?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Was he wanking?


 
Certainly not.  This isn't Clapham, you know.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

But the leaflets are so...graphic. I couldn't go around stuffing them into letterboxes without some relief.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> In the words of that BBC person (Greg Dyke?), "hideously white".


 
Maybe they got the Tulse Hill store mixed up with the one they're going to open in Brixton Village


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

Two cop cars and two vans on the Moorlands Rd/Coldharbour La junction busting some guy.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

If you can hear this wafting over Brixton...

...it's coming from a large speaker on the front of a fire engine which is cruising around plugging the Fire Brigades Union.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> If you can hear this wafting over Brixton...
> ...it's coming from a large speaker on the front of a fire engine which is cruising around plugging the Fire Brigades Union.


 


I've got window shut as it's getting cold. Mid-August and tempted to put the heating on


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> If you can hear this wafting over Brixton...
> 
> ...it's coming from a large speaker on the front of a fire engine which is cruising around plugging the Fire Brigades Union.





They've been going through quite a bit with it on over the last month.  I was in M&S when they went past earlier and I've been humming it ever since


----------



## Rushy (Aug 13, 2013)

colacubes said:


> They've been going through quite a bit with it on over the last month. I was in M&S when they went past earlier and I've been humming it ever since


 
They've been doing it all summer. And yep - it's catchy!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2013)

colacubes said:


> They've been going through quite a bit with it on over the last month. I was in M&S when they went past earlier and I've been humming it ever since


 
I filmed it way back in May!

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/brixton-fire-engine-blares-out-ring-of-fire-on-coldharbour-lane/


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 13, 2013)

Really weird - just watched two mounted polis clop down my street, Tunstall Road - is this a new thing? I've certainly never seen it before. And sadly, they weren't amusing the public by blaring out any catchy tunes...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 13, 2013)

nope, they've been riding polis hosses round brixton as long as i've been here.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 13, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> nope, they've been riding polis hosses round brixton as long as i've been here.


 
Ah yes, of course you're right - just amazed to see them on my street [why?]. They've just now clopped back up the way...


----------



## Rushy (Aug 13, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Ah yes, of course you're right - just amazed to see them on my street [why?]. They've just now clopped back up the way...


 
Your cover is blown.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

I was once told that mounted police have the most freedom - when not needed for demos and footie they can go wherever they want. Dunno if that's true. Perhaps the ossifers like to visit the Ebony Horse Club. http://www.ebonyhorseclub.org


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 13, 2013)

Austerity measures result in smaller police horse vans.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anybody remember the quite amazing sight of a young fella with long dreadlocks riding the most ginormous white dray horse around the place? Saw him bothering traffic down Acre Lane once - bare-chested & without a saddle - and again galloping the animal in a park in Kennington. Was a really trippy thing (which in cartoon-land would be illustrated by somebody glaring suspiciously at the bottle of booze in their hand).


----------



## Dan U (Aug 13, 2013)

i know this isn't about Brixton but i once saw a family put a tiny Shetland Pony in the boot of a Volvo estate in the old Sainsburys car park by Wallington Station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Dan U said:


> i know this isn't about Brixton but i once saw a family put a tiny Shetland Pony in the boot of a Volvo estate in the old Sainsburys car park by Wallington Station.


 
Maybe they thought their pony was a unicorn and their car would turn into a Ferrari


----------



## Dan U (Aug 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe they thought their pony was a unicorn and their car would turn into a Ferrari


 

i wondered if i was seeing things i must admit. so god knows what they were thinking.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like rain, best get the cat in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Looks like rain, best get the cat in.


 
I can still see central London and not a drop of water on the window


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Must be a planeload of Chinese going over.


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Really weird - just watched two mounted polis clop down my street, Tunstall Road - is this a new thing? I've certainly never seen it before. And sadly, they weren't amusing the public by blaring out any catchy tunes...


Saw them on coldharbour lane earlier- a mum had stopped her buggy and was pointing them out to her daughter, and as they came up alongside they stopped the horses so the little girl could have a proper look, which I thought was kind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2013)

I saw both the mounted police AND the ring of fire truck today.  Do I win?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Not quite. You need a sighting of a wanking Claphamite to complete the set.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 13, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Does anybody remember the quite amazing sight of a young fella with long dreadlocks riding the most ginormous white dray horse around the place? Saw him bothering traffic down Acre Lane once - bare-chested & without a saddle - and again galloping the animal in a park in Kennington. Was a really trippy thing (which in cartoon-land would be illustrated by somebody glaring suspiciously at the bottle of booze in their hand).


 
I'd always assumed that was Oliver Skeete. He definitely rode horses through Brixton at some stage but, now that I think about it, he's probably not young enough. (Sorry, Oliver.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I saw both the mounted police AND the ring of fire truck today. Do I win?


 
No, you didn't provide pictures


----------



## Winot (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> If you can hear this wafting over Brixton...
> 
> ...it's coming from a large speaker on the front of a fire engine which is cruising around plugging the Fire Brigades Union.




Do they know any Prodigy?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 14, 2013)

There's another fancy wine place opening on Atlantic Rd near Ichiban Sushi (the place on the corner with the black and white tiled floor, that was an African beauty place until recently).  I've walked past several times and still can't remember the name because it doesn't actually mean anything - Chix and Buck or similar.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Ms T said:


> There's another fancy wine place opening on Atlantic Rd near Ichiban Sushi (the place on the corner with the black and white tiled floor, that was an African beauty place until recently). I've walked past several times and still can't remember the name because it doesn't actually mean anything - Chix and Buck or similar.


They're 'exclusive wine importers' called - and you remembered this right! - Chix & Buck.
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/05/...o-open-on-atlantic-roadvining-street-brixton/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Am I right in thinking there are no fireworks in Brockwell Park this year?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Am I right in thinking there are no fireworks in Brockwell Park this year?


 
Lambeth's plan was to alternate between the parks, so as Brockwell got it last year, probably none this year


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Lambeth's plan was to alternate between the parks, so as Brockwell got it last year, probably none this year



Ta. Will give it a miss this year I think. May head to the badlands of Lewes


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Am I right in thinking there are no fireworks in Brockwell Park this year?


 
It's on Clapham Common


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

editor said:


> It's on Clapham Common


 


> *Lambeth fireworks display 2013*
> 
> This year's fireworks display will take place on *Clapham Common* on *Tuesday 5 November*.
> To make sure that everyone enjoys a safe and enjoyable display, no sparklers, fireworks for personal use or Chinese lanterns will be allowed at on site at the event.


 
Well we all knew last year that was going to happen.  

Clapham can't handle the traffic.  It's stupid to give them a display.  Furthermore, with all the rich bastards that live around Clapham, they should pay for their own display


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Ta. Will give it a miss this year I think. May head to the badlands of Lewes


What's the beer situation in the Albert? Is it safe to go in? Or has it turned into a winebar?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

don't wank set off fireworks. someone could take an eye out.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh Lordy. Here's an urban fireworks night meet from ten years ago! 

http://www.urban75.org/photos/party/fireworks01.html


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 14, 2013)

email from lambeth regeneration team flogging their vision for somerleyton road...

http://futurebrixton.org/somerleyton-road-project/


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2013)

From Twitter land:


> watch out nr ferndale road, 2 muggings in 2 wks. another 2 locals were mugged by kids in trinity gardens at 6pm!?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> What's the beer situation in the Albert? Is it safe to go in? Or has it turned into a winebar?



Beer situation resolved thankfully. It was getting ugly last night. 

#riots


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Beer situation resolved thankfully. It was getting ugly last night.
> 
> #riots


Good. Might pop in for a quick draught after footie tonight.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Ta. Will give it a miss this year I think. May head to the badlands of Lewes


 

I always plan the details of my bonfire night 3 months in advance too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Ta. Will give it a miss this year I think. May head to the badlands of Lewes


If you fancy something similar that is nearer, try Brockham. It's ace. Wicker Man vibes!
http://www.brockhambonfire.com/#


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 14, 2013)

Very important question:


Badgers said:


> I know Ken's Fish Bar is closed as they are on holiday for two weeks.


Does anyone know if Ken's is back in action? I really don't fancy cooking.

Edit: Answered my own question when I realised Ken probably has a phone number. Last orders tonight is 9.15 if this post has put anyone in the mood.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 14, 2013)

Damarr said:


> Very important question:
> 
> Does anyone know if Ken's is back in action? I really don't fancy cooking.
> 
> Edit: Answered my own question when I realised Ken probably has a phone number. Last orders tonight is 9.15 if this post has put anyone in the mood.


 
Is the food good?  Do they cook rock salmon?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

Possibly the best option round here.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 14, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If you fancy something similar that is nearer, try Brockham. It's ace. Wicker Man vibes!
> http://www.brockhambonfire.com/#



I live in the next village to Brockham and can confirm it is ace.


----------



## Onket (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought some fireworks from Lidl in 2009 and only finished them off recently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2013)

Onket said:


> I bought some fireworks from Lidl in 2009 and only finished them off recently.


Oddball. Fireworks are like biscuits.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Oh Lordy. Here's an urban fireworks night meet from ten years ago!
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/photos/party/fireworks01.html


 

Christ. ive just spent half an hour sauntering through some other old pics in that area...   my god, everyone was so young once. im even in a few, despite not even knowing of urban at the time.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm going to Lidl shortly. Anyone want me to look out for anything? It's DIY day. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-A...lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=99&ar=1


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm going to Lidl shortly. Anyone want me to look out for anything? It's DIY day. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-A...lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=99&ar=1


You could pick me up some milk and deliver it to me, if you like....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm going to Lidl shortly. Anyone want me to look out for anything? It's DIY day. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-A...lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=99&ar=1


 
Shouldn't you be form-filling?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

Any excuse for walk. Daily exercise in moderation is good for my so-called CFS/ME. (N.B. I know it makes many people's CFS/ME worse, so pls don't cross question me or start a bunfight.)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm going to Lidl shortly. Anyone want me to look out for anything? It's DIY day. http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-A...lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?id=99&ar=1


 

It'll all break after a few uses. Also, if you want cheap DIY stuff, LIDL isn't even particularly good value. They just trick you into thinking it is because they are selling you stuff in a context where you think "it's LIDL, their food stuff is cheap so therefore when they sell me DIY tools it must be a bargain"


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 15, 2013)

I have bought various power tools from Lidl over the years and they have mostly been much better quality and value than the cheap stuff from B&Q.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I have bought various power tools from Lidl over the years and they have mostly been much better quality and value than the cheap stuff from B&Q.


 
I've got plumbing tools  that seem ok.  I got kitchen scales which died within weeks.  I've had other stuff that's good, and stuff that's bad.  However, their tools are better than 99p shop which you should only use if you don't mind ending up in hospital


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It'll all break after a few uses. Also, if you want cheap DIY stuff, LIDL isn't even particularly good value. They just trick you into thinking it is because they are selling you stuff in a context where you think "it's LIDL, their food stuff is cheap so therefore when they sell me DIY tools it must be a bargain"


 
With all due respect, that's bollocks - the DIY stuff I've bought from Lidl may not have been in the same league as De Walt, but it's tolerated being used while saving up for something better which was completely unaffordable.  

At their prices, it's cheaper than hire stuff, so even if it did only tolerate on weekend of hard use you'd still be quids in.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2013)

With all due respect, you don't seem to have actually read what I wrote.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I have bought various power tools from Lidl over the years and they have mostly been much better quality and value than the cheap stuff from B&Q.


You are using B&Q as a measure of "good value"??


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It'll all break after a few uses. Also, if you want cheap DIY stuff, LIDL isn't even particularly good value. They just trick you into thinking it is because they are selling you stuff in a context where you think "it's LIDL, their food stuff is cheap so therefore when they sell me DIY tools it must be a bargain"


Disagree most strongly with both points. Recently discussed over here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tell-me-about-drills.313784/


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

Some of the hardware they sell at Lidl can be very good value indeed.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

I _nearly_ bought 1.5 litres of premixed 10% alcohol mojito for £7.99.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2013)

£70 for own-brand 18v drill from Lidl



£48, £60, or £66 for low-end 18v drills from Toolstation

(granted they are Ni-Cad rather than Li-Ion, but you get two batteries)

£80 for twin pack of low end models from FFX


----------



## teuchter (Aug 15, 2013)

That's a cursory search and without considering, say, whether a 14.4V model from a leading brand would be more up to the job than LIDL's 18V.

Etc etc


----------



## Rushy (Aug 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> £70 for own-brand 18v drill from Lidl
> 
> £48, £60, or £66 for low-end 18v drills from Toolstation
> 
> ...


 

Ni-Cad's a no no.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 15, 2013)

#drillgate


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> That's a cursory search and without considering, say, whether a 14.4V model from a leading brand would be more up to the job than LIDL's 18V.
> 
> Etc etc


A cursory search for user reviews of Lidl tools seems to yield rather high levels of satisfaction (although I'm sure that will now be the cue for you to dedicate some time to digging up the absolute worst ones you can find while ignoring the positive ones).


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

I feel safer with Lidl for cheapo electricals, the main reason being you can just drop it off at the store if you want to make a warranty claim. With other stuff, ten to one you'll have to pay for a courier to send it back, which means risking half the price of a new one without knowing if the claim will be honoured. So you end up binning it and buying another.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 15, 2013)

'Buy cheap, buy twice' is a profound lesson I never seem to learn.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

Lidl are very clever at making you think you've bought a Bosch with a different label. Same colour, same look. The Lidl plastics feel lovely, even the stickers and knobs have the right graphics and texture. You think you've got Makita quality for 80% off. And maybe you have! Handling my Lidls gives me a warm glow.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

This is Kathleen, waiting outside an address in Saltoun Rd this afternoon while her rider takes a statement. I had just rung the bell on the rider's behalf - she didn't want to dismount unless the door was answered. (And if the rider had rung the bell herself I suppose Kathleen would have needed leading up the garden path.)


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 15, 2013)

I think I almost cycled through the history of Kathleen this evening...


----------



## Manter (Aug 15, 2013)

She's beautiful.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 15, 2013)

she looks delicious.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 15, 2013)

Greebo said:


> With all due respect, that's bollocks - the DIY stuff I've bought from Lidl may not have been in the same league as De Walt, but it's tolerated being used while saving up for something better which was completely unaffordable.
> 
> At their prices, it's cheaper than hire stuff, so even if it did only tolerate on weekend of hard use you'd still be quids in.


 

 Let's face it, tools bought by DIY'ers only get occasional use, so it doesn't matter if they're not top quality. No point spending £400 on a hammer drill if you're only going to use it a few times. Whereas for me £400 for a drill which lasts a long time for day in day out use represents a good investment and allows me to get on with my job and earn £ to pay for the drill.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 15, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Let's face it, tools bought by DIY'ers only get occasional use, so it doesn't matter if they're not top quality. No point spending £400 on a hammer drill if you're only going to use it a few times. Whereas for me £400 for a drill which lasts a long time for day in day out use represents a good investment and allows me to get on with my job and earn £ to pay for the drill.



You sometimes need power though to drill into these Victorian walls. It can be easy but then you run into flint or some other hard stuff they filled the cavities with.


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> You sometimes need power though to drill into these Victorian walls. It can be easy but then you run into flint or some other hard stuff they filled the cavities with.


You should try the Barrier Block walls. Many a workman has slunk off with a knackered drill after trying to drill through those bad boys.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

Manter said:


> She's beautiful.


The horse looked nice too. Fnarr fnarr.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 16, 2013)

editor said:


> You should try the Barrier Block walls. Many a workman has slunk off with a knackered drill after trying to drill through those bad boys.


 
that's when you need one of these MF's


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> This is Kathleen, waiting outside an address in Saltoun Rd this afternoon while her rider takes a statement. I had just rung the bell on the rider's behalf - she didn't want to dismount unless the door was answered. (And if the rider had rung the bell herself I suppose Kathleen would have needed leading up the garden path.)


 
Looks nice. But real use of Police horses is to terrify people at demos.

Last time I’ve seen them used was at the student demos.

They are trained for it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2013)

First anniversary of the police massacre of striking miners in South Africa today.

Took this shot on Wednesday outside Brixton Underground.

http://www.thoughtleader.co.za/gill...kana-when-neoliberalism-negates-human-rights/


----------



## Manter (Aug 16, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Looks nice. But real use of Police horses is to terrify people at demos.
> 
> Last time I’ve seen them used was at the student demos.
> 
> They are trained for it.


Slight derail- some animal rights people are v against the use of horses at demos as it goes against what they basically are- pack animals.  Racing (which is often criticised) is more 'normal' for a horse than being forced to stand still on their own in a sea of noise and movement.  Training a horse not to shy, rear and bolt in those conditions (even given they have pre selected for temperament) is incredibly difficult, and working demos, football matches etc is incredibly stressful for them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> Slight derail- some animal rights people are v against the use of horses at demos as it goes against what they basically are- pack animals. Racing (which is often criticised) is more 'normal' for a horse than being forced to stand still on their own in a sea of noise and movement. Training a horse not to shy, rear and bolt in those conditions (even given they have pre selected for temperament) is incredibly difficult, and working demos, football matches etc is incredibly stressful for them.


 
I agree. Cops should not use horses to charge at people in demos.

Reminds me there is a memorial to all the animals that have died in wars in Park Lane.


----------



## Manter (Aug 16, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I agree. Cops should not use horses to charge at people in demos.
> 
> Reminds me there is a memorial to all the animals that have died in wars in Park Lane.


it's a bloody silly memorial IMHO.  And incredibly twee!!

Charging is probably easier for them, tbh- if you go to a football match or demo where there is no trouble or they are just being used as separation barriers (e.g. between 2 groups of fans, to keep demonstrators from going down a street etc) the horses are often shifting hoof to hoof on their hind legs and flexing their flank muscles over and over- it's basically stress. It's worse for the horses not in a line, ie isolated from the herd- it's horrible for them.  And then pillocks will go up to stroke their noses because they love animals - so stressful for the horse.  If they are charging it's more like their standard flight response (albeit in the wrong direction!).

Does demonstrate incredibly good training and horsemanship to manage half a ton of stressed muscle in those conditions- whatever else, the mounted police are exceptional riders.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 17, 2013)

I bet if there were no horses at demos there would be more batons on the head and shields in the face.


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 17, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I think I almost cycled through the history of Kathleen this evening...


 
I shall be using that term from now on. "I'm just going to leave a little bit of history in the bathroom"


----------



## Private Storm (Aug 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Reminds me there is a memorial to all the animals that have died in wars in Park Lane.


 
Not sure I agree with that memorial, what with all the Nazi horses and that. "Just following orders" doesn't cut it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2013)

Private Storm said:


> Not sure I agree with that memorial, what with all the Nazi horses and that. "Just following orders" doesn't cut it.


 
That would be the goosestepping horses?


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> That would be the goosestepping horses?


I have one word for you: Dressage


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> it's a bloody silly memorial IMHO.  And incredibly twee!!
> 
> Charging is probably easier for them, tbh- if you go to a football match or demo where there is no trouble or they are just being used as separation barriers (e.g. between 2 groups of fans, to keep demonstrators from going down a street etc) the horses are often shifting hoof to hoof on their hind legs and flexing their flank muscles over and over- it's basically stress. It's worse for the horses not in a line, ie isolated from the herd- it's horrible for them.  And then pillocks will go up to stroke their noses because they love animals - so stressful for the horse.  If they are charging it's more like their standard flight response (albeit in the wrong direction!).
> 
> Does demonstrate incredibly good training and horsemanship to manage half a ton of stressed muscle in those conditions- whatever else, the mounted police are exceptional riders.



Have you been to any 'football matches' lately.  Horses are very unlikely to be separating opposing fans we're not living in the 70's. They are usually there for crowd control, keeping people back  in stages from getting on the tube rather then preventing violence. They are an obvious physical presence  and I agree that adults and kids stroking them make them distinctly twitchy, as i have seen at horse guards parade.   More interestingly we have had police horses up and down our road three to six times a day for the last week - I wonder why??


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Have you been to any 'football matches' lately. Horses are very unlikely to be separating opposing fans we're not living in the 70's. They are usually there for crowd control, keeping people back in stages from getting on the tube rather then preventing violence. They are an obvious physical presence and I agree that adults and kids stroking them make them distinctly twitchy, as i have seen at horse guards parade. More interestingly we have had police horses up and down our road three to six times a day for the last week - I wonder why??


yup, Hull City v Bristol City Championship play off at Wembley they had a line of police horses by the Bristol City coaches and after the match, when some Bristol City fans got pretty nasty they used them to stop them getting to the main bulk of Hull fans who were being herded sown the main ramp towards the tube. Was interesting to watch.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> yup, Hull City v Bristol City Championship play off at Wembley they had a line of police horses by the Bristol City coaches and after the match, when some Bristol City fans got pretty nasty they used them to stop them getting to the main bulk of Hull fans who were being herded sown the main ramp towards the tube. Was interesting to watch.


My experience has been premiership, bit more posh maybe


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2013)

ash said:


> My experience has been premiership, bit more posh maybe


We're back up again, I'll have you know

(Ok, for about ten minutes, it won't last and there aren't enough facepalms for the name change, but we are officially a premiership side....)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2013)

ash said:


> More interestingly we have had police horses up and down our road three to six times a day for the last week - I wonder why??


 
Its like cops on bicycles. They only go out in good weather.

Rest of time spent in canteen eating sausage sandwiches. 

In West End when its raining the cops of bikes all disappear.


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> We're back up again, I'll have you know
> 
> (Ok, for about ten minutes, it won't last and there aren't enough facepalms for the name change, but we are officially a premiership side....)



I forgot that Hull were up there before, I remember they beat us in 2009 or 10, guess who we support?? I understand that you are taking on an American football team style name and also you will no longer be the only team that we can't colour in the letters.


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2013)

ash said:


> I forgot that Hull were up there before, I remember they beat us in 2009 or 10, guess who we support?? I understand that you are taking on an American football team style name and also you will no longer be the only team that we can't colour in the letters.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/hull-city-season-preview-premier-2176228
You love us really (only issue with this article is that being force fed patties would be amazing- they are incredibly tasty  Chip Spice, tbf, not so much.)


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds interesting what sort of patties are a local delicacy? I love West Indian patties. It sure bout Hull patties though??


a





Manter said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/hull-city-season-preview-premier-2176228
> You love us really (only issue with this article is that being force fed patties would be amazing- they are incredibly tasty  Chip Spice, tbf, not so much.)


te


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds interesting what sort of patties are a local delicacy? I love West Indian patties. Not sure bout Hull patties though??


a





Manter said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/hull-city-season-preview-premier-2176228
> You love us really (only issue with this article is that being force fed patties would be amazing- they are incredibly tasty  Chip Spice, tbf, not so much.)


te


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Sounds interesting what sort of patties are a local delicacy? I love West Indian patties. It sure bout Hull patties though??


a





Manter said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/hull-city-season-preview-premier-2176228
> You love us really (only issue with this article is that being force fed patties would be amazing- they are incredibly tasty  Chip Spice, tbf, not so much.)


te


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Sounds interesting what sort of patties are a local delicacy? I love West Indian patties. It sure bout Hull patties though??
> 
> 
> a
> te


Patties are mashed potato with herbs and pepper that are either battered and fried of bread crumbed and fried. They are utterly delicious with fish and mushy peas (some locals have a patty and chips though- that's a bit weird. And high carb)


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> Patties are mashed potato with herbs and pepper that are either battered and fried of bread crumbed and fried. They are utterly delicious with fish and mushy peas (some locals have a patty and chips though- that's a bit weird. And high carb)


Yummy


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 18, 2013)

A Market Row trader tells me that Seven's takings on a Friday night are eight grand.   Mostly in cocktails I suppose.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> A Market Row trader tells me that Seven's takings on a Friday night are eight grand.   Mostly in cocktails I suppose.



Mostly leanderman.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 18, 2013)

when did this turn into Hull chat?  gtfo


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> when did this turn into Hull chat? gtfo


we've done football, horse psychology, crowd control and Hull.  Do keep up


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 18, 2013)

Before Minnie posts up asking where the gunfire/fireworks are coming from, it's the Crystal Palace Garden Party, a festival of tribute bands and light classics for which I declined to pay good money for a ticket.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 18, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Before Minnie posts up asking where the gunfire/fireworks are coming from, it's the Crystal Palace Garden Party, a festival of tribute bands and light classics for which I declined to pay good money for a ticket.


 


I've not heard any.  They're obviously too far away


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> Got burgled at some time between 3 and 8am this morning due to not putting on extra deadbolts. ... and then they left, leaving the front door to the street open. It's the last bit that freaks me out because I was upstairs asleep & alone thru the whole thing. FUCK.


Same here - same time, same area. When I was burgled the other week the front door was left wide open. I'm amazed that Ms Hatter's bike and those of the neighbours were still there in the morning.

Yale locks can easily be popped open - you need a second deadbolt/chubb lock as well.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Same here - same time, same area. When I was burgled the other week the front door was left wide open. I'm amazed that Ms Hatter's bike and those of the neighbours were still there in the morning.
> 
> Yale locks can easily be popped open - you need a second deadbolt/chubb lock as well.


 
The BS insurance rated automatic self deadlocking Yale nighlatches are not poppable unless the door or frame bends (a lot). Era make them as well. This is fine for when you are home.

For when I am out I add a deadlock with an internal thumbturn realease about 40cm from the floor. This helps prevent the door getting kicked in half which from my experience is one of the most common means of entry. Thumbturn is essential so that you can get out if there is a fire and you can't find the key.

Also, little hinge bolts by each hinge. Really unobtrusive and easy to fit.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 19, 2013)

this one has come back again. the fucker has appealed, so Lambeth will probably let him build his nonsense dormer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Brixton on the news now re:  Lambeth turning office blocks in residential properties


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

The Oval Quarter is going up quickly


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brixton on the news now re: Lambeth turning office blocks in residential properties


International House?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 19, 2013)

Is it about this:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-takes-government-to-court-over-town-centre-plan/15333


Almost sounds like Lambeth trying to do the right thing.  Piano house, I'm thinking.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> International House?


 
Couldn't hear as I had sound down but reporter seemed to be outside one building (can't remember the name of it) and Chuka seemed to be in what looked like Streatham Hill.  Only got a quick glimpse


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Is it about this:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-takes-government-to-court-over-town-centre-plan/15333
> 
> ...


 

Yep, Piano House is where the reporter was


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

Wanted to post this recent video again from local novelist Alex Wheatle about gentrification and the market etc.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/video/2013/aug/02/alex-wheatle-gentrification-brixton-video



(Also, if you haven't read any of his books, do it!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yep, Piano House is where the reporter was


http://www.brixtonblog.com/bid-to-turn-piano-house-office-space-into-housing/14516


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> http://www.brixtonblog.com/bid-to-turn-piano-house-office-space-into-housing/14516


 
Yeah, that's where reporter was


----------



## Rushy (Aug 19, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Is it about this:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-takes-government-to-court-over-town-centre-plan/15333
> 
> ...


 

Good on Lambeth. I'm impressed. I don't mind the idea of improving flexibility in the planning system but this is shitly drafted policy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Good on Lambeth. I'm impressed. I don't mind the idea of improving flexibility in the planning system but this is shitly drafted policy.


 

Wish they felt the same about being brought and turned into housing or Tesco/Sainsbury's


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get struedel round here? Or Rugelagh? Major craving but can't face schlepping to Golders Green or wherever. There is a Jewish community in Kennington, I know, but not sure where their bakeries are.....


----------



## ajdown (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't Iceland do a frozen one?


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 19, 2013)

So I went on a visit to Brixton at the weekend with the Mrs.

I hadn't been there for at least 13 years, possibly more. I used to live in SW8 & SW9 during the mid-1980s up to the end of the 90s, so used to visit Brixton quite regularly. I was curious as to how much it has changed, especially given the talk of gentrification. I was pleased to see that it hadn't completely changed character - having seen the recent clip of the Brixton Village bit of the covered market, I thought maybe the entire covered market had gone that way 

Seemed like there was a mixture of new foodie places and the old-style market shops selling cheap stuff, African-Caribbean food and the like. And the open air bit of the market (by the Rec up to Popes Road) didn't seem to have changed much.There was a vintage market on the Saturday we went, but to be fair the vintage stuff's prices seemed cheaper than similar places in Hackney.

Also pleased to hear pounding reggae at various corners - but what has happened to the record shops? I remember Red Records on the High St, Supertone down inside the Tube entrance, Blacka Dread on Atlantic Rd IIRC...we only found one, Temple records, are there any  others? (Mind you, Temple had a good selection of Studio One represses).

Also gratifying to see the Tube had the same street preachers/religious ranters as I remember from my South London days. Overall it was a pleasant surprise, the market especially, I thought maybe it had gone the way of Broadway Market...or do people think this is a currently a transitional phase and the old-style market traders will be forced out?

Went for a pint at the Albert for old times' sake. Surprised at the its makeover  When did that happen?  Nice portrait of Pat in the doorway.  I thought there might have been some Urbanz drinking in the garden but was too shy to ask them  (this was Saturday afternoon, were any of you lot there?). Oh and Bookmongers on Coldharbour is still going strong, hurrah. In fact I remembered the American feller in there from 15 years ago!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2013)

Blacker Dread is on CHL, at the entrance to the covered market. Supertone is on Acre Lane opposite Lidl, but I don't go that way often so not sure if it's still open.

Red closed down, then it was a nail bar now it's an off license


----------



## Sirena (Aug 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Blacker Dread is on CHL, at the entrance to the covered market. Supertone is on Acre Lane opposite Lidl, but I don't go that way often so not sure if it's still open.
> 
> Red closed down, then it was a nail bar now it's an off license


Supatone is still on Acre Lane.  Apart from that, it's the little stalls under the railway arches.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers - good to know.

Been thinking about this gentrification thing some more  - I suppose me and the Mrs' visit at the weekend could be seen as proof of the benefits of gentrification, in terms of economic stimulsu to the economy...we were looking for something cheapish to eat and so went to the village market..having gone there, we then spent money in the Albert, Bookmongers, the Barnardoes and one of the Voodoo shops (not that our relatively measly expenditure will single-handedly keep the local economy afloat).Where it goes wrong is when the older, established traders get forced out through rent/rate rises, as happened at Broadway Market (Hackney), and is feared to be on the cards at Lower Marsh.

I have mixed feelings about the whole thing - I thought we had a cheap meal in one of the Brixton Village places, but on the other hand what I think of as cheap may not be for everyone, £5 for a calzone seemed good to me though. One of the differences we noticed between the Village places and, say, Broadway Market, is that the latter's unit/shop spaces are bigger. Hence sizeable restaurants, cafes abound.

Perhaps the comparative small space in the Brixton Village units will prevent a really expensive, high-end place opening up, it simply wouldn't be cost-effective, as there wouldn't be the seating to maximise profits?? (hence the Village seating outside, in the alleyways). Or am I being naively optimistic?


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Don't Iceland do a frozen one?


they do a thing with strudel written on the box, but it's heresy


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> ...or do people think this is a currently a transitional phase and the old-style market traders will be forced out?


 

They have been and are being forced out. Each time I go in there (which tends to be every few weeks), it seems that a few more have disappeared.


----------



## Winot (Aug 19, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> .
> Perhaps the comparative small space in the Brixton Village units will prevent a really expensive, high-end place opening up, it simply wouldn't be cost-effective, as there wouldn't be the seating to maximise profits?? (hence the Village seating outside, in the alleyways). Or am I being naively optimistic?



No, I think this is definitely an important factor.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 19, 2013)

Record shops closing isn't really anything to do with gentrification, or even Brixton. It's happening everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> they do a thing with strudel written on the box, but it's heresy


 
Lidl?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2013)

Manter said:


> they do a thing with strudel written on the box, but it's heresy


 
Would probably be £1 though. 

Will have to check out there freezer next time I am in there.

There Cheesecake is £1. Cant say no to that.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Lidl?


 
A German I now used to go to Lidl. Apparently a lot of the biscuits etc are German makes.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2013)

Strudel is dead easy to make, also.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> A German I now used to go to Lidl. Apparently a lot of the biscuits etc are German makes.


 

lidl's a german company, so yeh. that'd be the best place. that place has surprisingly good stuff, cheap too.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got this email from TFL:


> I am writing to let you know that there will be a reduced escalator service at Brixton Tube station from Tuesday 27 August until start of service Thursday 5 September. This is to enable refurbishment work as part of the Tube improvement plan.
> 
> The station is likely to be busier than usual throughout the morning and evening peak hours. You may find it easier to travel outside these hours or to use nearby Stockwell Tube station during the busiest times.


 
This sounds like it might slightly inconvenience me, and that's clearly not on. I think it would be best if all the rest of you stop using the station for the duration of the disruption, thereby maximising my chances of a stress free, quiet journey.

Please inform others, if enough people stay away I shouldn't have any problems getting a seat.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

I really didn't want to make my own.... Though I could do a cheat's version with frozen filo pastry


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2013)

Manter said:


> I really didn't want to make my own.... Though I could do a cheat's version with frozen filo pastry


Well that was what I meant tbh.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Well that was what I meant tbh.


I want proper streudel <<pout>>


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there still a Polish bakery in Streatham? Would they do strudel? I know my local Polish shop does little cheese / apple pastries, although they're made elsewhere and not that good.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Is there still a Polish bakery in Streatham? Would they do strudel? I know my local Polish shop does little cheese / apple pastries, although they're made elsewhere and not that good.


yeah, looked at a couple of Polish places yesterday.  May just have to strike out for N London to satisfy the craving....


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Just been spammed by this lot. Sw4. Think they're slightly geographically confused, given their night is in sw2.

http://www.skiddle.com/whats-on/Lon...RE-THE-OFFICIAL-AFTER-PARTY-FOR-SW4/11944166/


----------



## Rushy (Aug 20, 2013)

I got spammed for that event, direct from the electric I think. Don't normally get mails from them.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 20, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Is it about this:
> 
> http://www.brixtonblog.com/council-takes-government-to-court-over-town-centre-plan/15333
> 
> ...


 
Read a couple of blogs in the past day or so which seem to think councils challenging the pd in court could be in for a hiding from lots of compensation claims (if they hold up developments in the meantime).


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2013)

Lidl is shut till tomorrow.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 20, 2013)

RIOT!!!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 20, 2013)

I was mildly peeved, I can tell you :slightlyannoyed:


----------



## Kevs (Aug 20, 2013)

Foxtons hacked:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Hack...om-British-Estate-Agency-Foxtons-376583.shtml


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

If only they could hack the navigation systems of those fucking Foxtons Minis and get them to drive into a cesspit.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2013)

More on the alleged Foxtons hack here: http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-08/20/foxtons-allegedly-hacked



> Estate agent Foxtons is currently investigating a possible data breach, which may have resulted in the personal information of 10,000 customers being compromised.
> A list including the email addresses, usernames and passwords, many partially obscured, of alleged MyFoxtons users was posted on Pastebin and linked to on several security sites, but has now been removed.
> The list is still available elsewhere, reports PCPro.co.uk andSoftpedia.
> "We have been able to download the list of usernames and passwords that were posted and are currently running checks to determine its veracity," Foxtons said in an email toMyFoxtons users.
> ...


----------



## mxh (Aug 20, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Foxtons hacked:
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Hack...om-British-Estate-Agency-Foxtons-376583.shtml


 
Shame, they seem such nice people too.

Oh well, roll on part 2,3,4.....


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 20, 2013)

*serious face*
I hope that everyone in Foxtons is okay. I'm sorry for your loss.
My thoughts tonight are with the many selfless and upstanding local communitarians who bought / sold property with them.
I think it would be appreciated if we could each find the time tomorrow to deliver some flowers to their office along with a heartfelt note, expressing how much they mean to the local community.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 20, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Just got this email from TFL:
> 
> 
> This sounds like it might slightly inconvenience me, and that's clearly not on. I think it would be best if all the rest of you stop using the station for the duration of the disruption, thereby maximising my chances of a stress free, quiet journey.
> ...


 
You work in Victoria- use the overground!!! 

*insert facepalm here!!!!*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone who's not a fan of Detroit techno can look away now....

Underground Resistance, Mike Banks, Jeff Mills, Robert Hood, James Ruskin, Regis playing at Brixton Electric this Saturday, as part of the Hydra club. Going with a few mates, including Pants Man. Anyone want to get involved?

magneze Monkeygrinder's Organ sleaterkinney







http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?491459


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2013)

Regis ain't playing any more.
Too skint for it.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 20, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Lidl is shut till tomorrow.


Why's that then?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 21, 2013)

mxh said:


> Shame, they seem such nice people too.


 

'I’ve reached out to Foxtons' [from report] 'hoping they can confirm or deny' 

*grins*


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 21, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Why's that then?


They were getting new freezers installed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone who's not a fan of Detroit techno can look away now....
> 
> Underground Resistance, Mike Banks, Jeff Mills, Robert Hood, James Ruskin, Regis playing at Brixton Electric this Saturday, as part of the Hydra club. Going with a few mates, including Pants Man. Anyone want to get involved?
> 
> ...


 

Got a ticket last night.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 21, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone who's not a fan of Detroit techno can look away now....
> 
> Underground Resistance, Mike Banks, Jeff Mills, Robert Hood, James Ruskin, Regis playing at Brixton Electric this Saturday, as part of the Hydra club. Going with a few mates, including Pants Man. Anyone want to get involved?
> 
> ...


 
We are coming back from holiday so mr nags can go. I am too pregnant for a decent night out. What does Timeline mean, is it live or djs and who's coming over?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Anyone who's not a fan of Detroit techno can look away now....
> 
> Underground Resistance, Mike Banks, Jeff Mills, Robert Hood, James Ruskin, Regis playing at Brixton Electric this Saturday, as part of the Hydra club. Going with a few mates, including Pants Man. Anyone want to get involved?
> 
> ...



Saw this a while back. It looks good


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 21, 2013)

> Timeline project, led by Mad Mike Banks, timeless 'hits' from the UR archive


 
99.9% the band, new & old members. I might end up becoming a One Direction fanatic when Mike Banks walks on stage.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 21, 2013)

UR presents Timeline at Hydra

22:00 - 01:00
*Samuel Kerridge*

01:00 - 03:00
*Robert Hood*

03:00 - 04:30
*Underground Resistance*

04:30 - 07:00
*James Ruskin*

07:00 - 10:00
*Jeff Mills*


----------



## nagapie (Aug 21, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> 07:00 - 10:00
> *Jeff Mills*


 
I could actually make that set, I'm usually up by 7am

I have actually had one of Mike's famous tours in Detroit, it was pretty good. He absolutely loves Brixton, nothing like it in the States.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 21, 2013)

Manter, there's a Russian baker at the farmers' market on Sundays, he usually has home-made strudel.


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Manter, there's a Russian baker at the farmers' market on Sundays, he usually has home-made strudel.


thankyou


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> UR presents Timeline at Hydra
> 
> 22:00 - 01:00
> *Samuel Kerridge*
> ...


good work - a long night!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 21, 2013)

Can't have a woman with child going without a bit of what she fancies!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2013)

boohoo said:


> You work in Victoria- use the overground!!!
> 
> *insert facepalm here!!!!*


 
I always forget the overground. U can use your Oyster on it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I always forget the overground. U can use your Oyster on it?


 

yes.. you can.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 22, 2013)

boohoo said:


> You work in Victoria- use the overground!!!
> 
> *insert facepalm here!!!!*


3 trains an hour, compared to a train every 3 minutes.

The longer I have to linger on a platform, the greater the chance some random stranger might attempt to say something to me. And that would just ruin my whole day.


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 22, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> 3 trains an hour, compared to a train every 3 minutes.
> 
> The longer I have to linger on a platform, the greater the chance some random stranger might attempt to say something to me. And that would just ruin my whole day.



4 trains an hour


----------



## boohoo (Aug 22, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> 3 trains an hour, compared to a train every 3 minutes.
> 
> The longer I have to linger on a platform, the greater the chance some random stranger might attempt to say something to me. And that would just ruin my whole day.


 
There is usually only anywhere between 3 to 8 people getting on the train. Ok - lots of people get off the train but they are so panicked about getting to the tube station that they won't bother you.

go on try the train!!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 22, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Manter, there's a Russian baker at the farmers' market on Sundays, he usually has home-made strudel.


 
Sunday is very far away however, anything could happen by Sunday...


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Sunday is very far away however, anything could happen by Sunday...


I should be so lucky


----------



## Nedrop (Aug 22, 2013)

Have you seen this horrendous typo from the High St Brixton Blog posted!? Amazed the shop got it back from the printers and actually used it!!!

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BSQe0m8IEAEjLzP.jpg:large


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

Our newnew Sainsburys is open


----------



## Rushy (Aug 22, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Have you seen this horrendous typo from the High St Brixton Blog posted!? Amazed the shop got it back from the printers and actually used it!!!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BSQe0m8IEAEjLzP.jpg:large


 
What a bunch of birx.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Have you seen this horrendous typo from the High St Brixton Blog posted!? Amazed the shop got it back from the printers and actually used it!!!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BSQe0m8IEAEjLzP.jpg:large


Ermahgerd, Birxton


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 22, 2013)

Im gonna be at the housing activist meeting this evening, if anyone is going? we will be leafleting/postering for Saturdays 'sleep out' against the bedroom tax afterwards....


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 22, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Have you seen this horrendous typo from the High St Brixton Blog posted!? Amazed the shop got it back from the printers and actually used it!!!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BSQe0m8IEAEjLzP.jpg:large


 
They should be birxed


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Im gonna be at the housing activist meeting this evening, if anyone is going? we will be leafleting/postering for Saturdays 'sleep out' against the bedroom tax afterwards....


 
I will be there.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I will be there.


 
Fancy penning a report for BrixtonBuzz? Anyone?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2013)

This little chappy was wandering around Rush Common (opposite George Tesco IV) this afternoon.  I'm guessing he's wandered out of the Park (unless an individual owns him/her)


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 22, 2013)

Best kill it.  Those are the things which brought down the airliner which landed in the Hudson.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

I got Nu-Brixton in both barrels tonight.

I was in a certain late night bar/club where this over-confident, coked-up-to-the-max, middle-class late 20s guy in a smart city suit started chatting to me in the toilet.

"You look like a cool kind of freeloading Brixton guy" was his opening insight.

I've no idea what that even means, but things only got worse as he attempted to befriend me in that over-friendly, personal-space-unaware, empathy-stripped way that cokeheads do.

He then followed me up to the bar and went on to tell me about how he loves Brixton since moving here a year ago - Tooting wasn't edgy/lively/party-full enough for him - and how "the Jamaican dealers" on his road have got to recognise him and give him a respectful nod as he comes home from work.

He doesn't mind them dealing on the street which I'm sure is a big relief to them (if they even exist).

A load of predictably semi-racist stereotypical drivel followed and I got so fucking annoyed at his inability to detect that I didn't give a flying fuck about his life or what he thinks of Brixton that I decided to go home.

(((Brixton)))


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2013)

> You look like a cool kind of freeloading Brixton guy


 
what does that even mean? 'freeloading'?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

gabi said:


> what does that even mean? 'freeloading'?


Fuck knows. The guy was a coked-up cunt.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe he meant freewheeling?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Maybe he meant freewheeling?


Or maybe freemasons. Or freebase. Or freezers. Who knows.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Or maybe freemasons. Or freebase. Or freezers. Who knows.


Was this under the arches then?


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I got Nu-Brixton in both barrels tonight.
> 
> I was in a certain late night bar/club where this over-confident, coked-up-to-the-max, middle-class late 20s guy in a smart city suit started chatting to me in the toilet.
> 
> ...


He sounds like a Chris Morris parody. "Jamaicans" LOL. Beyond satire, some of these types


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Maybe he meant freewheeling?


I would have taken it as a (perhaps unconscious) insult, either that he really meant 'freeloading' as in shirker not a worker, poncing off of mates; or 'freebasing' as in coke abuse. "You look like a cool sort of ponce/crackhead." On the other hand, maybe either are terms of approval in these peoples' world


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This little chappy was wandering around Rush Common (opposite George Tesco IV) this afternoon. I'm guessing he's wandered out of the Park (unless an individual owns him/her)View attachment 39575


 

I saw him there last night about 7pm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 23, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> I saw him there last night about 7pm


 

I did think about ringing one of the Park wardens to let them know but then I forgot 

Hope nobody's cooked him


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did think about ringing one of the Park wardens to let them know but then I forgot
> 
> Hope nobody's cooked him


 
Dunno, jerk goose sounds like it could be bloody tasty.


(sorry RSPB sorts, this is *a joke* obviously)


----------



## leanderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Intrigued by the woman who regularly goes for a run across the top of Brockwell park without the usual running gear, wearing a dress or similar.

there's also a guy who wears regular clothes in the Brockwell parkruns on Saturdays


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Intrigued by the woman who regularly goes for a run across the top of Brockwell park without the usual running gear, wearing a dress or similar.
> 
> there's also a guy who wears regular clothes in the Brockwell parkruns on Saturdays


 
And leather work shoes and a floppy hat. Class.

Do you do Park Run? It's such a great idea.
I don't manage it very often but was there last weekend - scored my record slowest time. Hangover related.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> there's also a guy who wears regular clothes in the Brockwell parkruns on Saturdays


 
He's a star, sometimes he just runs off at the end and looks like he's going to catch the Thameslink to work.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And leather work shoes and a floppy hat. Class.
> 
> Do you do Park Run? It's such a great idea.
> I don't manage it very often but was there last weekend - scored my record slowest time. Hangover related.


 


There was a woman who used to run in Charlton Park, every single day, through boiling heat and sleet and snow, in a floor length dress with long sleeves, a massive floppy hat, white woolly gloves and huge sunglasses.


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And leather work shoes and a floppy hat. Class.
> 
> Do you do Park Run? It's such a great idea.
> I don't manage it very often but was there last weekend - scored my record slowest time. Hangover related.


I intend to go every week but 9am on a Saturday is just not running time.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> I intend to go every week but 9am on a Saturday is just not running time.


 
Agreed.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

I rather like this sign by an exasperated member of staff at a well known central Brixton pub/club:


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I got Nu-Brixton in both barrels tonight.
> 
> I was in a certain late night bar/club where this over-confident, coked-up-to-the-max, middle-class late 20s guy in a smart city suit started chatting to me in the toilet.
> 
> ...


I'm still amused/appalled by this...he's probably been telling his work colleagues about the "amazing local character" he met last night


----------



## leanderman (Aug 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> And leather work shoes and a floppy hat. Class.
> 
> Do you do Park Run? It's such a great idea.
> I don't manage it very often but was there last weekend - scored my record slowest time. Hangover related.



My Parkrun times are always booze related. Four pints makes 20mins impossible.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 23, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> He's a star, sometimes he just runs off at the end and looks like he's going to catch the Thameslink to work.



He goes round again on another lap to make sure we all got round. 

Have heard reports of him being seen running across Southwark or Blackfriars bridge, similarly dressed, possibly on way to work.


----------



## oryx (Aug 23, 2013)

editor said:


> and how "the Jamaican dealers" on his road have got to recognise him and give him a respectful nod as he comes home from work.


 
Used to vaguely know ex-public schoolboys who used to go on about Notting Hill people in the same way. This really struck a chord with me - sort of part ignorant, part idiotic bravado, part patronising.

Still laughing about the "You look like a cool kind of freeloading Brixton guy" comment. What a cock!!!!


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 24, 2013)

That's the thing though isn't it? That cock was there in the 90s and new iterations of him are here now. It's not new, it's not different, it's not indicative of anything about current gentrification. It partly says that editor needs to be more careful in gents' loos.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> That's the thing though isn't it? That cock was there in the 90s and new iterations of him are here now. It's not new, it's not different, it's not indicative of anything about current gentrification. It partly says that editor needs to be more careful in gents' loos.


 
This is what Editor said:



> I've no idea what that even means, but things only got worse as he attempted to befriend me in that over-friendly, personal-space-unaware, empathy-stripped way that cokeheads do.


 
How would u deal with someone like this?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

What pub is best and central to watch the footy?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What pub is best and central to watch the footy?


 

Effra, Dogstar or Hootahaob I would think.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

colacubes said:
			
		

> Effra, Dogstar or Hootahaob I would think.



I sent them to Effra. Been a lot of people in and the Effra isn't huge. Did not know the Dogstar showed footy?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I sent them to Effra. Been a lot of people in and the Effra isn't huge. Did not know the Dogstar showed footy?


 

Yeah - they've got a big screen in the main room.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> It partly says that editor needs to be more careful in gents' loos.


'Careful,' how exactly? And why?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 24, 2013)

editor said:


> 'Careful,' how exactly? And why?


Don't make eye contact. If this fails, pretend you don't speak English.
NB: This has never yet worked for me. Determined weirdos are determined.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

colacubes said:
			
		

> Yeah - they've got a big screen in the main room.



Update. Not showing footy in there (perhaps that is just today)


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Don't make eye contact.


Coke heads don't need eye contact to start talking _*at*_ you and it's a bit difficult to ignore them when the guy is a beefy chap with all his mates. Play it too rude and fisticuffs can sometimes follow.

Cokeheads are pretty much unbearable to deal with most of the time. That's why I chose to leave.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 24, 2013)

editor said:


> ...Cokeheads are pretty much unbearable to deal with most of the time......


 
I maybe wasn't being entirely serious there. More....idealistic.


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Popped into The Prince earlier:
The once dark, musty, sticky-floored dance-floor area beside the gents loo is now a Jamie Oliver-esque open plan kitchen with brick pizza oven.
Sign-of-times signifier and so on.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

simonSW2 said:
			
		

> Popped into The Prince earlier:
> The once dark, musty, sticky-floored dance-floor area beside the gents loo is now a Jamie Oliver-esque open plan kitchen with brick pizza oven.
> Sign-of-times signifier and so on.



Did you eat?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 24, 2013)

FACEPALM! please please feel pre - alerted / revolted.. I can only presume this was written by an estate agency bot of some kind.  
"Brixton used to have a very different image and a very bad reputation. But the area no longer resembles that which was represented in The Clash's 'The Guns of Brixton'. Instead it is largely populated by middle-class professionals, has a thriving high street and a range of eateries." 

EATERIES!!!!!! urgh.. please go flame that Bot... "​Brixton is fast becoming one of the new trendiest places to live in London."​
​net-lettings.co.uk/london-property-news/articles/brixton-leaving-the-past-behind-and-thriving-3009​


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 24, 2013)

On another subject, anybody know anything about the Big Sleep Out thingie outside the Ritz? About to go inspect..


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2013)

> Brixton Market is one of the most authentic in the city, harking back to years gone by in which sellers would shout out their wares and you could find almost anything within a short distance.


You what?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 24, 2013)

awww..... Smiths' last ever gig, at the Academy ... Ed, have you ever put together an Academy Greats list?  http://goodtimesfor.tumblr.com/post/59216594782/the-last-ever-smiths-gig-at-the-brixton-academy


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 24, 2013)

editor said:


> You what?


i know.

'It has a great mix of different generations, some of whom have lived in the area for years, whilst others have made the move on the back of the new, chic image the borough is projecting.'​


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Did you eat?


Nah - used to eat there quite regular, not really interested in pizza though.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 24, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> FACEPALM! please please feel pre - alerted / revolted.. I can only presume this was written by an estate agency bot of some kind.
> "
> Brixton used to have a very different image and a very bad reputation. But the area no longer resembles that which was represented in The Clash's 'The Guns of Brixton'. Instead it is largely populated by middle-class professionals, has a thriving high street and a range of eateries." ​​EATERIES!!!!!! urgh.. please go flame that Bot... "​Brixton is fast becoming one of the new trendiest places to live in London."​​​net-lettings.co.uk/london-property-news/articles/brixton-leaving-the-past-behind-and-thriving-3009
> ​


WTF?! "largely populated by middle-class professionals...eateries..."


(Brixton crack squirrel double facepalm)


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2013)

Talking of squirrels, here's a rather lovely one I saw in Ruskin Park today.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Talking of squirrels, here's a rather lovely one I saw in Ruskin Park today.
> 
> View attachment 39659


Nice shot, and a good pose. I like that casual martial artists' front paw stance they do. Quite red-brown isn't she?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's another pic.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's another pic.
> 
> View attachment 39660


Trying to hide!


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 24, 2013)

free food in Brixton from Fat Gay Vegan next Thursday - how charming! 
http://fatgayvegan.com/2013/08/24/free-vegan-food-brixton/


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

simonSW2 said:
			
		

> Nah - used to eat there quite regular, not really interested in pizza though.



I have not eaten there yet. Been told by people it is the same quality food/service as the cheaper pubs nearby, but twice the price with half the atmosphere. 

This is second hand review so can't vouch. I know the staff there and they are great, just don't go in


----------



## leanderman (Aug 24, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> WTF?! "largely populated by middle-class professionals...eateries..."
> 
> View attachment 39658
> (Brixton crack squirrel double facepalm)



Middle-class professionals. What a ludicrous phrase.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 25, 2013)

Just heard jeff mills isn't on until 7, what a massive pile of wank


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 25, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just heard jeff mills isn't on until 7, what a massive pile of wank



I be tempted to go home for a nap then get back down there for the jeff mills set


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Middle-class professionals. What a ludicrous phrase.


 

You don't like hipster abuse either. Are you one of Thatcher's children?


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

Dramatic car crash on Coldharbour Lane tonight. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/dramatic-car-crash-on-coldharbour-lane-brixton/


----------



## nagapie (Aug 25, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just heard jeff mills isn't on until 7, what a massive pile of wank


 

7-10, an awesome time to hear him if you could actually wait that long (I haven't actually been able to do the 7-10 shift in about 6 years but I'm hearkening back to an age). I know mr nags was a bit concerned about what he'd actually do after UR. Going to call him in a bit and see how it was and find out if he made it or is in after party land.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

Still can't quite work out how this car managed to get upside down.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 25, 2013)

Where exactly on CHL is this?  I don't recognise the housing.  Do you know how the passengers are?


----------



## shygirl (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah, was it about 5ish yesterday eve?  Heard a loud bang and thought it was on Gresham Rd.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

Big thanks to Badgers for the delightful veggie fare he served up for us at the Albert today.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Where exactly on CHL is this? I don't recognise the housing. Do you know how the passengers are?


 
It's outside the Viaduct, opp the Barrier Block. I'm guessing it would have happened around 6am. The occupants of the car legged it so presumably they were OK.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 25, 2013)

Did the cheap housing sleep-out happen last night, or did the rain stop it?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Did the cheap housing sleep-out happen last night, or did the rain stop it?


 
I was there for a hour and a half. The weather was pretty aweful.

Brixton Blog article here


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You don't like hipster abuse either. Are you one of Thatcher's children?


 
I think you misunderstood leanderman.

The phrase in the article "Middle class professionals"  is ludicrous as professionals are middle class.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 25, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I think you misunderstood leanderman.
> 
> The phrase in the article "Middle class professionals" is ludicrous as professionals are middle class.


 

Exactly. It's tautology. 

And, just as all new flats are now 'luxury apartments', estate agents like to describe everyone as a 'middle-class professional' on the basis that they have a job, however tenuous that post may be, or inadequately salaried to cope with the horrific costs of living in London.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 25, 2013)

What are those big bangs?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 25, 2013)

fireworks, no?   There was definitely the sizzle a second or two after.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 26, 2013)

editor said:


> It's outside the Viaduct, opp the Barrier Block. I'm guessing it would have happened around 6am. The occupants of the car legged it so presumably they were OK.


Stolen car then. Or they were drunk.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> UR presents Timeline at Hydra
> 
> 22:00 - 01:00
> *Samuel Kerridge*
> ...


 

Robert smashed it large, UR felt like a saxophone jam in an American theme bar, proper chuffed to see Mike Banks performing in the UK, my legs gave out by the time Mills played


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> Robert smashed it large, UR felt like a saxophone jam in an American theme bar, proper chuffed to see Mike Banks performing in the UK, my legs gave out by the time Mills played


 

I heard much the same, Hood good, UR too noodly and saxaphoney (I've heard the band before though so knew it would sound like this, but UR get away with a lot). Just to fill in the rest apparently Mills was quite hard and fast (compared to the last couple of sets he's played in London). Cosmicy and bleepy with a couple of classics like The Bells thrown in. So what you'd expect and apparently really good. My mates mostly made it to the end and were glad for it. One of them only arrived at 7am from Essex.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2013)

Love School looks proper wicked.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Dramatic car crash on Coldharbour Lane tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slow news day on Brixton Buzz?


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2013)

teuchter said:


> slow news day on Brixton Buzz?


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. It's tautology.


yeah, that's what I thought you meant by 'ludicrous', as in estate agent-/Evening Standard-speak, 'professional' = 'middle class.'

Why this should be makes no sense to me, since it implies 'working class' = 'amateur' - and (in general) my experience of plumbers, electricians etc are that they *are* professional in terms of their knowledge, skills and aptitude. In fact a hell of lot more 'professional' than some lawyers or building society bods who I have had the misfortune to deal with


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

In a novel solution to the housing crisis, someone has moved into a camper van on our street


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> In a novel solution to the housing crisis, someone has moved into a camper van on our street


 
I think someone's living in the massive camper vehicle that's been parked in the Card Wash outside the Barrier Block for over a year.


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

editor said:


> I think someone's living in the massive camper vehicle that's been parked in the Card Wash outside the Barrier Block for over a year.


this is a really old one, so not sure what they are doing about, er, services


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> this is a really old one, so not sure what they are doing about, er, services


 
Maybe they're simply using the same al fresco toilet facilities (i.e. the bushes/railings outside the block) as all the street drinkers?


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

editor said:


> Maybe they're simply using the same al fresco toilet facilities (i.e. the bushes/railings outside the block) as all the street drinkers?


I meant ours!  There aren't many street drinkers our way (I'm near nagapie)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 26, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> yeah, that's what I thought you meant by 'ludicrous', as in estate agent-/Evening Standard-speak, 'professional' = 'middle class.'
> 
> Why this should be makes no sense to me, since it implies 'working class' = 'amateur'


No it doesn't.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> this is a really old one, so not sure what they are doing about, er, services


 
Van delivery drivers use a plastic bottle when caught short. That is the male ones.


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Van delivery drivers use a plastic bottle when caught short. That is the male ones.


Seems to be a bloke and a girl of c 10 living in it....  it can't have showers or anything.  All a bit odd.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 26, 2013)

Planning application has been submitted for the development which will destroy part of the Mauleverer Road Mural.

Here is the reference number: 13/03322/FUL

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/

If you are oppose to this mural being removed, please add your comments to the application. We really don't want to see this mural disappear.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> yeah, that's what I thought you meant by 'ludicrous', as in estate agent-/Evening Standard-speak, 'professional' = 'middle class.'
> 
> Why this should be makes no sense to me, since it implies 'working class' = 'amateur' - and (in general) my experience of plumbers, electricians etc are that they *are* professional in terms of their knowledge, skills and aptitude. In fact a hell of lot more 'professional' than some lawyers or building society bods who I have had the misfortune to deal with


 
In the USA skilled trades would mean you get called middle class. As someone from US said to me recently nearly everyone in US is middle class. Even though its arguable. A lot of them are suffering now. I think its equivalent to "middle earners" here.

Its political in this country. Left over from the deferential society of the the first half of 20 C. Doctors, lawyers etc regarded themselves as a cut above the "hoi polloi". The earnings of these "professionals" put them in higher category than most people.

Thatcherism was clever in that it managed to get votes from the "middle" earners. Not the older professions but the skilled workers like you mention. Most famously sent up by "Loads of Money".

All depends on how class is defined. Its traditional to view society as in simple class terms. Middle / Working class. But advanced Capitalism makes it more difficult to clearly define. (Though this is debated).

This article from the Economist looks at the ways middle class has been defined in UK.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> Seems to be a bloke and a girl of c 10 living in it.... it can't have showers or anything. All a bit odd.


 
Life in modern Britain. Does not surprise me. Maybe lost his home and his kid goes to school nearby.

People do live in cars/ vans in London. I have seen it.But they park up on the edge not in central London. Tends to attract attention of police after a while.

I have known people who join Rec to use the showers etc as they are basically homeless.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

teuchter said:


> No it doesn't.


Thanks for your contribution


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> In the USA skilled trades would mean you get called middle class. As someone from US said to me recently nearly everyone in US is middle class. Even though its arguable. A lot of them are suffering now. I think its equivalent to "middle earners" here.
> 
> Its political in this country. Left over from the deferential society of the the first half of 20 C. Doctors, lawyers etc regarded themselves as a cut above the "hoi polloi". The earnings of these "professionals" put them in higher category than most people.


yeah, that's one reason why it's annoying, it's out-of-date-ness. The old professions who were looked up to and trusted to counter-sign a passport photo, doctors, vicars, teachers, lawyers, JPs...The other aspect of the use of 'professional' which grates (as far as I'm concerned) is its mealy-mouthed dishonesty...estate agents too embarrassed to say 'middle class' when that's what they mean, as that would show them to be blatantly class-ist. Not as annoying as 'creative' though


----------



## kittyP (Aug 26, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Big thanks to Badgers for the delightful veggie fare he served up for us at the Albert today.



Ooooh what did you have? 
Not mushroom risotto I take it?


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

editor said:


>


maybe he thinks you turned the car over?


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Planning application has been submitted for the development which will destroy part of the Mauleverer Road Mural.
> 
> Here is the reference number: 13/03322/FUL
> 
> ...


says comments may not be submitted at this time


----------



## leanderman (Aug 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> All depends on how class is defined. Its traditional to view society as in simple class terms. Middle / Working class. But advanced Capitalism makes it more difficult to clearly define. (Though this is debated).
> 
> This article from the Economist looks at the ways middle class has been defined in UK.


 
Yep. Middle class has little meaning. Even more so with the 'hour-glass' economy, that the Economist dissects in a more recent article this week.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> says comments may not be submitted at this time


 
Someone has added a comment today.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I have known people who join Rec to use the showers etc as they are basically homeless.


I did that for a while.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> says comments may not be submitted at this time


 
Are you trying to comment online? You need "log in". You have to join the planning website to leave comments. Should be able to see log in near top. It will tell you how to join. Once u have joined ( email address plus a password) you can track and comment on any application.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Someone has added a comment today.


 
I have just done a public comment.

Manter


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Are you trying to comment online? You need "log in". You have to join the planning website to leave comments. Should be able to see log in near top. It will tell you how to join. Once u have joined ( email address plus a password) you can track and comment on any application.


thx- done and commented.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2013)

Manter said:


> says comments may not be submitted at this time


 
register to log in here

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/registrationWizard.do?action=start

Edited to see you have just done that.

I actually find it quite handy. Means when you comment you do not have to give your details every time. Also its worth tracking applications you comment on to see how they are going.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yep. Middle class has little meaning. Even more so with the 'hour-glass' economy, that the Economist dissects in a more recent article this week.


 
This one?

Other thing that article does not say is that its not just about skills. The example of the car plant closing so the workers at it end up in insecure low paid service jobs is not about skill. Its also about ( as some economist point out) a weakening of Unions over last 30 years. The economic crisis is being used to make labour even more "flexible". See Spain etc. As if the lack of "flexibility" was cause of the crisis.

Example I know of is a postie I know. Royal Mail now has to compete with deliveries also done by TNT
using zero hour contracts for same job. He has a family to support. Royal Mail is regular hours with overtime pay. Royal Mail cannot compete with TNT as they do not give there workers decent working conditions.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Royal Mail cannot compete with TNT as they do not give there workers decent working conditions.


 
TNT are also failing to deliver the post. Either that or A4e Brixton office are getting very nasty with me after they learnt my complaint about a violent incident in their office was passed to the Independent Case Examiner. Never received an appointment letter which has led to a doubt being raised on my entitlement to claim JSA. (around the same time TNT took over some of the deliveries to my block of flats,)

This is a spiv nation.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm noticing an upsurge of large appliances on Lambeth Freecycle - washing machines, dishwashers and so on. Maybe this is a sign of more properties being renovated for our new overlords.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm noticing an upsurge of large appliances on Lambeth Freecycle - washing machines, dishwashers and so on. Maybe this is a sign of more properties being renovated for our new overlords.


 

I've noticed that it's become quite hard to shift old slightly worn furniture, which used to be pretty easy. Maybe changing demographic, maybe there's more to get now that the council won't pick up stuff for free. Going to try shift some later but doubtful it will go.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm noticing an upsurge of large appliances on Lambeth Freecycle - washing machines, dishwashers and so on. Maybe this is a sign of more properties being renovated for our new overlords.


 

I'd also guess it's hoping they don't have to pay the council to take stuff away.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm noticing a big increase in the amount of furniture being dumped on the pavement. every day over the last few weeks I've noticed something in the immediate area


----------



## buscador (Aug 27, 2013)

There's always loads of stuff being 'recycled' on our street. I left out an old chest of drawers and had two couples fighting over it. On the other hand we carried out a midnight raid on a skip (because I was too embarrassed to be seen skip diving in daylight) and came away with a wheelie bin full of kitchen surface which has made a lovely garden path.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

i see our shit for brains neighbors have dismantled another bed and left the ensuing detritus on the fucking pavement again. YOU LIVE 100 YARDS AWAY FROM A MASSIVE RECYCLING DEPOT YOU FECKLESS CUNTS!

these are the same people who's double y-chromo son insists on tearing up and down the road on his sewing machine with a hole drilled in the exhaust most evenings.

hateful scum.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> son insists on tearing up and down the road on his sewing machine with a hole drilled in the exhaust most evenings.


 
It's an illegal exhaust. Take the registration and report it to the police.


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2013)

the hellfire and damnation preacher outside Iceland today is enjoying some of his lines a bit too much- he keeps intoning 'you will *die*' and pausing to glare meaningfully at whoever catches his eye.  Mostly small children....


----------



## Mation (Aug 27, 2013)

Rushcroft Road drives young men to violent crime!


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 27, 2013)

That's my front door on the right. These pesky criminals. He's still standing there, waving his sword at a traffic warden.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 27, 2013)

In retail news: the new outlet of Creams (yankee-styled purveyor of diabetes 2-inducing sweet dishes like waffles / cake / vast sickly icecream sundaes - they've got branches further south which seem to be very popular with the youngers) has its new Brixton branch open and they looked to be doing loadsabusiness when I passed by yesterday.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> In retail news: the new outlet of Creams (yankee-styled purveyor of diabetes 2-inducing sweet dishes like waffles / cake / vast sickly icecream sundaes - they've got branches further south which seem to be very popular with the youngers) has its new Brixton branch open and they looked to be doing loadsabusiness when I passed by yesterday.


 

Had a glimpse today - looks horrific


----------



## nagapie (Aug 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Had a glimpse today - looks horrific


 

Surely it's made for someone like you with the world's sweetest tooth.


----------



## fortyplus (Aug 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> he keeps intoning 'you will *die*'


On this point at least he is, however, entirely accurate.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Surely it's made for someone like you with the world's sweetest tooth.



True. I'll report back.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 27, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> TNT are also failing to deliver the post. Either that or A4e Brixton office are getting very nasty with me after they learnt my complaint about a violent incident in their office was passed to the Independent Case Examiner. Never received an appointment letter which has led to a doubt being raised on my entitlement to claim JSA. (around the same time TNT took over some of the deliveries to my block of flats,)
> 
> This is a spiv nation.


 

TNT are snaking up this road too.

Opening up the mail market to competition just means worse-paid and fewer staff, later deliveries, higher postal costs and more road traffic.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 27, 2013)

Manter said:


> yeah, looked at a couple of Polish places yesterday. May just have to strike out for N London to satisfy the craving....


I was chatting to a Czech friend at the weekend, and the subject of strudel came up, as it does. She told me that she makes strudel pastry with quark, and that you don't have to do loads of rolling and re-rolling, you just roll out a big sheet, put the apple at one end and then roll it up into a big sausage.


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I was chatting to a Czech friend at the weekend, and the subject of strudel came up, as it does. She told me that she makes strudel pastry with quark, and that you don't have to do loads of rolling and re-rolling, you just roll out a big sheet, put the apple at one end and then roll it up into a big sausage.


My gran did something similar, but the pastry she used was fine enough that you could read through it...


----------



## Effrasurfer (Aug 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> the hellfire and damnation preacher outside Iceland today is enjoying some of his lines a bit too much- he keeps intoning 'you will *die*' and pausing to glare meaningfully at whoever catches his eye. Mostly small children....


 

Father of a future world heavyweight boxing champ if Steadman's comments in the 'Uncle Steadman' documentary are anything to go by.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Aug 28, 2013)

We had a self-organized barbecue on the St Matthews Estate on Monday night. Lambeth Living's grand was well spent as we are lucky enough that among our residents are professionals including a chef and a DJ who worked their socks off for their neighbours. A couple of hundred locals including dozens of kids enjoyed free jerk chicken, roasted plaintain and corn, fruit skewers, cakes and fruit or rum punch and chilled out to classic sounds. All smiles, no trouble, everyone loved it.

A small shadow was cast over the proceedings later in the evening when one of the ladies who had been up since 9am helping out and serving food raised the alarm that her carrier bag with 2 phones and a tenner in it had gone missing. After much soul searching, someone had the bright idea to turn the music down, stand by the bin sheds and ring one of the phones. Sure enough, our heroine was able to make out her ringtone issuing from within a black bin liner and the party was back on track.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

The illegally parked Dogstar beer dray lorry is back. Had the driver tell me to "fuck/piss off" this morning, as well as accuse me of "not having a girlfriend" which was a bit cryptic. Noticed he was decidedly less lippy when i managed to collar a traffic warden who summarily issued a ticket. Hey ho - letter written to Lambeth council and the Dogstar management.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

I like the Queen's head. There aren't many pubs still open at 1.45 on a Thursday morning.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

There's a free bat walk in Brockwell Park this Saturday:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...rockwell-park-bat-walk-this-saturday-evening/


----------



## passivejoe (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> There's a free bat walk in Brockwell Park this Saturday:
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...rockwell-park-bat-walk-this-saturday-evening/


 
Has anyone been to this before? Not here on Saturday but REALLY want to go to this.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

There was some faintly heavy machinery at work on Coldharbour Lane last night at around 3am.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 28, 2013)

passivejoe said:


> Has anyone been to this before? Not here on Saturday but REALLY want to go to this.


I went last year, it was on of the highlights of my year


----------



## Kanda (Aug 28, 2013)

Just seen this on FB:



> *Brixton Club House*
> Due to legal reasons, we are no longer allowed to use the name BRIXTON CLUB HOUSE and THE LAMBETH and must revert to the original name of the building i.e. THE PRINCE OF WALES. Same address, same team, same great promoters… just a different name… oh and we have a FB page now too: https://www.facebook.com/thepowlondon


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I like the Queen's head. There aren't many pubs still open at 1.45 on a Thursday morning.


 

Ooh you had me all in a tiz then. It's Wednesday


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> The illegally parked Dogstar beer dray lorry is back. Had the driver tell me to "fuck/piss off" this morning, as well as accuse me of "not having a girlfriend" which was a bit cryptic. Noticed he was decidedly less lippy when i managed to collar a traffic warden who summarily issued a ticket. Hey ho - letter written to Lambeth council and the Dogstar management.


 

I had a chat with them too this morning, and the ticket inspector you were talking about. 

I mentioned to the driver that they were in the way of 15 cyclists, and blocking the road to cars. I got a shrug rather than abuse, but I guess that was because the Traf Warden was on his bike next to me. He issued a second ticket. The lorry blokes weren't concerned about extra tickets - they were just going to be paid as part of the fee to deliver beer, so it's no skin off their nose. 

Traf Warden told them he'd ticket them every time he saw them doing it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> The illegally parked Dogstar beer dray lorry is back. Had the driver tell me to "fuck/piss off" this morning, as well as accuse me of "not having a girlfriend" which was a bit cryptic. Noticed he was decidedly less lippy when i managed to collar a traffic warden who summarily issued a ticket. Hey ho - letter written to Lambeth council and the Dogstar management.


Good work.

They should clamp them next time.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Good work.
> 
> They should clamp them next time.


 
hehe - not sure how that makes them occupying the ASL any safer. But yeah - fuckem.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Ooh you had me all in a tiz then. It's Wednesday


 
That's how epic the night was


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 28, 2013)

West Norwood gets a new music & bookshop in the old Gipsy Queen pub!

http://www.factmag.com/2013/08/27/the-book-and-record-bar-set-to-open-in-london-this-weekend/


----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> West Norwood gets a new music & bookshop in the old Gipsy Queen pub!
> 
> http://www.factmag.com/2013/08/27/the-book-and-record-bar-set-to-open-in-london-this-weekend/


Ooh, might go check it out next week


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2013)

update on noisy neighbours in the leander road area.  someone was enjoying monday night so much that they were having sex in the back garden at about 1 am.  this was marginally more interesting than the show tunes that are normally sung.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> West Norwood gets a new music & bookshop in the old Gipsy Queen pub!
> 
> http://www.factmag.com/2013/08/27/the-book-and-record-bar-set-to-open-in-london-this-weekend/


 
how will this affect my property value?


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 28, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> how will this affect my property value?


 
not as much as if Tesco had taken over the old pub, once Lambeth Council get wind of that they'll... well they'll do fuck all obviously, but they'll be hypothetically vexed at the missed opportunity to be invited round Mr Tesco's for tea again.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I like the Queen's head. There aren't many pubs still open at 1.45 on a Thursday morning.


Shhh, don't tell everyone!


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

So it seems the knock-on effect of landscaping/stripping/sanitising/improving/social cleansing/upgrading* Windrush Square is that green space outside Southwyck House is now the place to be for street drinkers/street shouters/street urinators/food litterers/domino hollerers/leery drunks.

(*pick whichever you feel is applicable)


----------



## shygirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe the Brixton Square residents will kick up a fuss in time, and they'll be pushed onto the Moorlands Est.  The council couldn't give a shit if it affects w/c areas.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Maybe the Brixton Square residents will kick up a fuss in time, and they'll be pushed onto the Moorlands Est. The council couldn't give a shit if it affects w/c areas.


Most of them are down the Moorlands end, so they're not spoiling the Brixton Square _vista._

Talking of which, I met one of the new BS residents over the weekend. I told him I lived in the Barrier Block and he went all sneery about what a horrible building it was. Twat.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> So it seems the knock-on effect of landscaping/stripping/sanitising/improving/social cleansing/upgrading* Windrush Square is that green space outside Southwyck House is now the place to be for street drinkers/street shouters/street urinators/food litterers/domino hollerers/leery drunks.
> 
> (*pick whichever you feel is applicable)


 
welcome to Brixton


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> welcome to Brixton


Been here for a very long time thanks, but this is very much a recent change.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 28, 2013)

Windrush Square circa 1990 same old shite mate.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Most of them are down the Moorlands end, so they're not spoiling the Brixton Square _vista._
> 
> Talking of which, I met one of the new BS residents over the weekend. I told him I lived in the Barrier Block and he went all sneery about what a horrible building it was. Twat.


 
What a tosser.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't honestly say I like the back of it myself. Looks much nicer viewed from the south


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2013)

It's minging from CHL, but the flats are great.


----------



## Manter (Aug 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I can't honestly say I like the back of it myself. Looks much nicer viewed from the south


rude to say it someone you've barely met though.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> rude to say it someone you've barely met though.


Perhaps, I'd say it's more that there are ways of expressing dislike that don't come across as dickish.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 28, 2013)

someone on leander road or helix road has an alarm that has been going on for ages now.  i think it's a smoke detector, and by the sounds of it, it's taken a bit of a wallop but is still going sporadically.  occasionally someone shouts at them.  leanderman can you go round and tell them off!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Talking of which, I met one of the new BS residents over the weekend. I told him I lived in the Barrier Block and he went all sneery about what a horrible building it was. Twat.


 
It's a lot more interesting than the bland brick barratts development.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

Belushi said:


> It's a lot more interesting than the bland brick barratts development.


Far nicer flats too. And we've got lovely balconies.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

Pants Man said:


> Windrush Square circa 1990 same old shite mate.


Except in an entirely different place: residential gardens as opposed to a public square in the middle of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> It's minging from CHL, but the flats are great.


 
I actually really like the architecture although I can see how it might not be to everyone's taste. At least it's solidly constructed, distinctive and unique rather than bland, boring and cheaply built.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Manter said:


> rude to say it someone you've barely met though.


 
This


----------



## kittyP (Aug 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Far nicer flats too. And we've got lovely balconies.


 

If it wasn't for the prospect of moving all our stuff up several floors (after doing exactly this several times in a few years) I would bloody love to live in there.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 28, 2013)

It's an imposing building, but it's steeped in history and home to many long-term residents who've seen it pass through many phases. I'm on the council waiting list, I'd move in there in a shot. 

The thing is, anyone with AN OUNCE of humility, who'd just moved into a development as upmarket as Brixton Square (just clarifying that BARRATT HOMES ARE CUNTS, cos I'm not sure anyone mentioned it before), would be able to keep their snotty view to themselves, given they chose to move into a building opposite the Barrier Block. Then there's the characters to be found around it, a colourful bunch who in no small way represent real life in Brixton. But realistically, the fact that the BS resident couldn't even contain his disgust probably tells you quite a bit about the type of person BS has attracted.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The thing is, anyone with AN OUNCE of humility, who'd just moved into a development as upmarket as Brixton Square (just clarifying that BARRATT HOMES ARE CUNTS, cos I'm not sure anyone mentioned it before), would be able to keep their snotty view to themselves, given they chose to move into a building opposite the Barrier Block.


If he'd said something along the lines of, "It's a bit of a daunting looking building but what it's like to live in?" I wouldn't have been annoyed, but as soon as he knew I lived there he wanted to tell me how shitty he thought it looked.

Like I give a fuck what he thinks and that the fucking office block he lives in looks any better.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 28, 2013)

No fkin manners, that's why. Cunt.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> someone on leander road or helix road has an alarm that has been going on for ages now.  i think it's a smoke detector, and by the sounds of it, it's taken a bit of a wallop but is still going sporadically.  occasionally someone shouts at them.  leanderman can you go round and tell them off!



I wish I had that power! Just went past after a boozy night with winot and heard nothing.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> someone on leander road or helix road has an alarm that has been going on for ages now.  i think it's a smoke detector, and by the sounds of it, it's taken a bit of a wallop but is still going sporadically.  occasionally someone shouts at them.  leanderman can you go round and tell them off!



You're right. It's still letting off a demented shriek every few minutes. Unless that's my wife.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

Still going.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2013)

She sure is!

Arf.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 29, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Planning application has been submitted for the development which will destroy part of the Mauleverer Road Mural.
> 
> Here is the reference number: 13/03322/FUL
> 
> ...


 
If anyone has put in any comments to this application, please check they have actually gone through. It's taken most of us several times to get the comments onto the council's system!


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

got a letter back from the goodly folks at le Dogstar regarding abusive beer dray man. Looks like they're on the case and will be making a formal complaint to the brewery. Which is a result. So full marks to the Dogstar, what a pleasant suprise.


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 29, 2013)

editor said:


> Except in an entirely different place: residential gardens as opposed to a public square in the middle of Brixton.


 
soz mate, mis-read your first point.. Lol.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> got a letter back from the goodly folks at le Dogstar regarding abusive beer dray man. Looks like they're on the case and will be making a formal complaint to the brewery. Which is a result. So full marks to the Dogstar, what a pleasant suprise.


They're decent people there, you know.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

i never presumed they weren't.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

boohoo said:


> If anyone has put in any comments to this application, please check they have actually gone through. It's taken most of us several times to get the comments onto the council's system!


 
Done.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2013)

I walked past two recently empty units under the arches on Atlantic Road earlier.  Looks like they're going to become a Brindisa (fancy Spanish tapas place/purveyor of expensive Spanish deli items) as there's a license application up.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

In slightly related news, I'm delighted that the original deli on Atlantic Road has reopened after their summer break.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2013)

editor said:


> In slightly related news, I'm delighted that the original deli on Atlantic Road has reopened after their summer break.


oh good, I wandered past yesterday and wondered when they were re-opening. I am short on olive oil and balsamic vinegar

(first world problems/gentrification in action)


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I walked past two recently empty units under the arches on Atlantic Road earlier. Looks like they're going to become a Brindisa (fancy Spanish tapas place/purveyor of expensive Spanish deli items) as there's a license application up.


So it's South Ken, Shoreditch, London Bridge, Soho, Borough... and now Brixton for Brindisa.

We're becoming a chain destination.

http://www.brindisa.com


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> No fkin manners, that's why. Cunt.


 
Easy to have a pop at someone who isn't here to stand up for themselves, though, isn't it.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Easy to have a pop at someone who isn't here to stand up for themselves, though, isn't it.



Easy to be a smug git on the internet too, apparently.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2013)

editor said:


> So it's South Ken, Shoreditch, London Bridge, Soho, Borough... and now Brixton for Brindisa.
> 
> We're becoming a chain destination.
> 
> http://www.brindisa.com


 
Innit.  I was a bit surprised tbh.  Mentioned it to the owner of A&C Continental when we were having a chat about his holidays.  He's not surprised, but also not particularly worried.  He also said that Railtrack (who own all those units) would like a quality butcher to move in.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Easy to be a smug git on the internet too, apparently.


 
If feeling a bit uneasy at seeing someone getting a kick in by people who basically agree with them = smug. I am guilty.


----------



## BJM2012 (Aug 29, 2013)

FAO Brixton Hill folk, Sulinas Road/Morrish Road street party is taking place on Sunday. Fancy dress themed (I assume for kids) according to the flyer outside my front door. Worth a look. Last year's party was really good and nicely boozy. Although I think it might've pissed it down last time.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll leave it after this, cos I've seen you're like a dog with a bone when it comes to bickering.

In my opinion, the guy acted like a cunt. Editor elaborated enough for me to decide that. Seeing as I don't know the BS dweller involved, I'll make a judgement that it was shitty behaviour. If you'd like to track him down, I'll tell him in person. 

And since when did a post on a forum constitute a kicking? 

Enjoy the bone. Woof


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> I'll leave it after this, cos I've seen you're like a dog with a bone when it comes to bickering.
> 
> In my opinion, the guy acted like a cunt. Editor elaborated enough for me to decide that. Seeing as I don't know the BS dweller involved, I'll make a judgement that it was shitty behaviour. If you'd like to track him down, I'll tell him in person.
> 
> ...


 
You've clearly made up your mind. Nice of you to get an off topic dig in at me, too. 

On topic- Ed's info is bound to be a bit biased, based on where he lives and where he says this other bloke lives. But yeah, what a cahnt, eh? Isn't this fun. Etc.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 29, 2013)

editor said:


> So it's South Ken, Shoreditch, London Bridge, Soho, Borough... and now Brixton for Brindisa.
> 
> We're becoming a chain destination.
> 
> http://www.brindisa.com



I was wrongly accused of shoplifting from the borough market branch in front of a crowd of Christmas shoppers a few years back, the fact I had not even set foot thru their doors was not regarded as sufficient defence by my accuser. Im glad they are opening in Brixton because my boycott of this snooty overpriced grocer will be more meaningful since my trips to borough market are few and far between.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 29, 2013)

Barra Fina>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brindisa

I love good tapas though so will no doubt go at some stage.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2013)

Barrafina is lovely but v. expensive.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Just got asked if I worked in the pound shop, again. That's the third time.

1st time this summer, though.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

do you have any washing up sponges in? you were out the last time we were in there.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

I must just look friendly and approachable.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 29, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Barra Fina>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brindisa


 
yebbut Barrica (Goodge St) > Barrafina > Brindisa
and barrica doesn't cost an arm and a leg either - talking about food only, don't know how the wine /sherry lists compare.

the borough marketification of brixton continues it seems.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

hang on, i thought it was 'the hoxtonisation of brixton' that was getting everyone's knickers in a knot? ... did i miss a meeting?


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 29, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> yebbut Barrica (Goodge St) > Barrafina > Brindisa
> and barrica doesn't cost an arm and a leg either - talking about food only, don't know how the wine /sherry lists compare.
> 
> the borough marketification of brixton continues it seems.


Haven't been there, will check it out.


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 29, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> yebbut Barrica (Goodge St) > Barrafina > Brindisa
> and barrica doesn't cost an arm and a leg either - talking about food only, don't know how the wine /sherry lists compare.
> 
> the borough marketification of brixton continues it seems.


 
I gather that Brindisa's hustle is that because they own the Spanish farms where most of their stock comes from their profit is much higher than if they were buying stock from wholesale suppliers.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 29, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> No fkin manners, that's why. Cunt.


 

Do you feel it's appropriate to use a word like this on a local community forum? Have you considered whether any members of the local community might be offended by it? Especially in light of the fact that you evidently value good manners.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 29, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> I gather that Brindisa's hustle is that because they own the Spanish farms where most of their stock comes from their profit is much higher than if they were buying stock from wholesale suppliers.


Hustle?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 29, 2013)

Just seen Denise Lewis in the market. Be still my beating heart.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Do you feel it's appropriate to use a word like this on a local community forum? Have you considered whether any members of the local community might be offended by it? Especially in light of the fact that you evidently value good manners.



*waves to Mr.Logic


----------



## Greebo (Aug 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> oh good, I wandered past yesterday and wondered when they were re-opening. I am short on olive oil and balsamic vinegar<snip>


You can get both of those from Lidl.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Greebo said:


> You can get both of those from Lidl.


 
You can get them from pretty much any chain supermarket but I doubt that's the point.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 29, 2013)

Lidl doesn't have cold pressed extra virgin.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2013)

I could do all my shopping online or from Tesco. Or I could support local businesses who happen to sell nice, reasonably priced versions of what I want and have a bit of a chat with the owners at the same time.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Aug 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Just seen Denise Lewis in the market. Be still my beating heart.


should have challenged her to a race!


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I walked past two recently empty units under the arches on Atlantic Road earlier.  Looks like they're going to become a Brindisa (fancy Spanish tapas place/purveyor of expensive Spanish deli items) as there's a license application up.



Borough one so rammed I've never managed to get a table.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 29, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Just heard jeff mills isn't on until 7, what a massive pile of wank


 
Well everyone I saw coming out at 10am looked pretty happy. If not a little confused by the A23 - which a couple stumbled into.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 29, 2013)

Some sort of hidden camera jape being set up in Windrush Square. A fake cash machine, and three hidden cameras. Lots of production people milling around at the moment.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 29, 2013)

Manter said:


> oh good, I wandered past yesterday and wondered when they were re-opening. I am short on olive oil and balsamic vinegar
> 
> (first world problems/gentrification in action)


 
They always reopen the day after the August bank holiday.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 29, 2013)

I don;t understand tapas. Pay loads of money and still feel hungry afterwards for little bits the Portuguese caffs give for free with my wine.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree.  Tapas in this country is generally shit.

Would be willing to give somewhere decent a go but I've never seen anywhere.  Posh bar snacks,  basically,  and I'm not paying through the nose for that. 

Had great tapas in Madrid once,  on the way back from Euro2004 in Portugal.  I don't really want to ruin the memory of that.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

some poor soul trying to top themselves by jumping off vauxhall bridge. Avoid.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

and it was kicking off outside the bike wheel blokes house on railton road - woman threatening to call the feds, something about a stolen bike.

so that answers that question.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Feds? 

Have a word with yourself.


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2013)

It may be reported speech, give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 29, 2013)

If it's not reported speech, submit report to Americanism Watch.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 29, 2013)

urbanspaceman said:


> Some sort of hidden camera jape being set up in Windrush Square. A fake cash machine, and three hidden cameras. Lots of production people milling around at the moment.


The sticker below the screen says Free Cash and there's a big hidden camera in the pram. Hilarious.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah that doesn't look dodgy at all.

I was intending to go out and spray paint it for lols, but Ms Hatter has prevented me


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Feds?
> 
> Have a word with yourself.


 
her words, not mine. but thanks for caring!


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> and it was kicking off outside the bike wheel blokes house on railton road - woman threatening to call the feds, something about a stolen bike.


Was there one of these outside?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 29, 2013)

Nesquik? A sure sign of a bike thief.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> and it was kicking off outside the bike wheel blokes house on railton road - woman threatening to call the feds, something about a stolen bike.
> 
> so that answers that question.



Threatening to call Fedayn and Weepiper?


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

Some 'lively' driving going on around the estate at the moment.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> some poor soul trying to top themselves by jumping off vauxhall bridge. Avoid.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> some poor soul trying to top themselves by jumping off vauxhall bridge. Avoid.


 
I'm a dick....this isn't a topic for funny remarks. Sorry.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 29, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> Maybe me tom....nah fuckit I'll take out the smug cunts in m16....hell0o


 
i don't know what any of these words mean.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i don't know what any of these words mean.


 
I don't think anyone does.


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

They are saying that it might have been him/her jumping off a bridge tomorrow, but they're going to destroy MI6 instead.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a dick....this isn't a topic for funny remarks. Sorry.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> someone on leander road or helix road has an alarm that has been going on for ages now.  i think it's a smoke detector, and by the sounds of it, it's taken a bit of a wallop but is still going sporadically.  occasionally someone shouts at them.  leanderman can you go round and tell them off!



It's the alarm at no 35. And it's gone off again, and louder. 

Owners are out.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

It's heartwarming to find that there's still fantastic Brixton mad nights out to be had. Eh, RaverDrew?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:


> It's heartwarming to find that there's still fantastic Brixton mad nights out to be had. Eh, RaverDrew?


Where have you been now, you reprobates?


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

alfajobrob said:


> I'm a dick....this isn't a topic for funny remarks. Sorry.


 
Don't be silly. The ones pretending they didn't understand a word of what you wrote are more at fault.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 30, 2013)

for the record, i still don't understand what he wrote.

and yeah, suicide really isn't teh lolz.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

post #978

Now lets draw a line under it and move on.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 30, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah that doesn't look dodgy at all.
> 
> I was intending to go out and spray paint it for lols, but Ms Hatter has prevented me


 
should have at least gone and kicked it over.  prank shows are the utter pits.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's the alarm at no 35. And it's gone off again, and louder.
> 
> Owners are out.


 
are they the singing people?  this would be useful to know.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> are they the singing people?  this would be useful to know.



Don't think so. And they speak to no one. Still, after last night's fiasco, when no one could sleep until 3.30 (when the alarm went off) a lot of people want to talk to them.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Don't think so. And they speak to no one. Still, after last night's fiasco, when no one could sleep until 3.30 (when the alarm went off) a lot of people want to talk to them.


 
so glad i wasn't staying at mine last night.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i don't know what any of these words mean.


 

DO you know if they got down safely PF?


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Aug 30, 2013)

SOOOOOOOO UPSET!!!! don't know if this has been posted anywhere else yet [apols if it has for replicating] but I noticed yesterday that some COMPLETE IDIOT has decided to graffiti his/her pathetic little tag in the middle of the magnificent Bowie mural on Tunstall Road. I'm raging about it! Don't have a smartphone but wonder if somebody else could post a pic? I'm fantasizing about identifying the little shit and SHAMING them somehow. Even thought about sticking up an old-fashioned piece of A3 paper alongside and asking for the community's thoughts on this destructive addition. I live on the road and have seen so many people taking pics of it, smiling and being snapped alongside it, and spotting it in excited amazement for the first time as they came out of the Tube. I thought it such a happy, uplifting and creative addition to Brixton's many interesting landmarks. Can anything be done?


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

What's the tag ID?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 30, 2013)

christ, who gives a fuck about that stupid bowie mural.  it was only done so fashionable people from out of the area could get a photo of them standing in front of it before they go to the village.  once [deleted] catches up with him that mural will soon disappear anyway.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 30, 2013)

Somewhere an alarm just rang in the mods forum


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 30, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> christ, who gives a fuck about that stupid bowie mural. it was only done so fashionable people from out of the area could get a photo of them standing in front of it before they go to the village. once yewtree catches up with him that mural will soon disappear anyway.


 
internet gold!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 30, 2013)

kikiscrumbles said:


> Even thought about sticking up an old-fashioned piece of A3 paper alongside and asking for the community's thoughts on this destructive addition.


 
I would quite like a photo of this.


----------



## simonSW2 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm on the side of the taggers, fuck that lame Bowie shit.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 30, 2013)

wahaca is coming lol


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wahaca is coming lol



Is that a random prediction or is there evidence?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 30, 2013)

The Bowie mural is part of the 'Brixton's not that bad, y'know!' rhetoric. Even a  succesful white man came from there, y'know!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 30, 2013)

The wall around it should be filled out with other influential people from Brixton.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The Bowie mural is part of the 'Brixton's not that bad, y'know!' rhetoric. Even a  succesful white man came from there, y'know!


So a John Major one is next then?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 30, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The wall around it should be filled out with other influential people from Brixton.



Jay Rayner ?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 30, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The wall around it should be filled out with other influential people from Brixton.


 
Not sure I want John Major or Ozzie's wife staring out at me every time I hop off the tube.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2013)

There was a tagging flurry in the town centre the other night clearly as the side of my flat's been done as well  Tbf Lambeth said they will come and clean it off in the next 24 hours so no biggie for me, but it's a bit more of a pain in the arse with the mural. I might have a look and see if it's the same tagger.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 30, 2013)

David is crying wonky blue tears.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Is that a random prediction or is there evidence?



See Bradys thread.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

That tag does look fucking shit though.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks very much like the one on my place.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone know what time Bensons Funfair gets going? Took the small boy there at about 12 on Thursday but everything was down still, don't want to disappoint him tomorrow.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

Corker of a sunset over Brixton right now...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Corker of a sunset over Brixton right now...



That is a 'cracking sunset' not a corker.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:


> That tag does look fucking shit though.



You have made your views clear on the subject before.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2013)

Tags are shit full stop even though I never liked that mural anyway.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

No, tags are not shit.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 30, 2013)

What about stickers?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes they are, at least graffiti looks good. Tagging is just kiddie bollocks.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

post: 12515780 said:
			
		

> What about stickers?



Ooooh, where's this going?


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Yes they are, at least graffiti looks good. Tagging is just kiddie bollocks.



Not everyone feels the same way, you can't write it all off with one oversimplistic sweeping statement, you can't have graff without tags and all this has been said/done before.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not everyone feels the same way, you can't write it all off with one oversimplistic sweeping statement, you can't have graff without tags and all this has been said/done before.


 


I'm not bothered if people think differently, I think it looks crap.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

And I don't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Corker of a sunset over Brixton right now...
> 
> View attachment 39843


 
That's a brilliant picture.   I was wondering if you were going to stick one up when I was taking one a not very good one


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a great picture,  minnie.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> David is crying wonky blue tears.


GOOD


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 30, 2013)

Besides he moved to Bromley aged 5 or 6.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 30, 2013)

Is that your suggested replacement for the Bowie mural?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 30, 2013)

Frankly it's better than that tag. I'm always bemused why DB looks a bit like he's made of wax in the mural too. Not that that takes anything away from it.

/hisbassplayerwasthebestthingfromtheseventiesanyway


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2013)

Please, someone do a really naff Major mural.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Please, someone do a really naff Major mural.



I thought we had agreed that he lived in Camberwell.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I thought we had agreed that he lived in Camberwell.


I think we'll have to appropriate him. People would think twice about moving into Brixton with a massive Major mural on display.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's a great picture, minnie.


 
Wish I got the view editor got, but sunset is to the side of me and don't really want to fall out the window stretching any further around


----------



## teuchter (Aug 31, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's a great picture, minnie.


Isn't it. I think she could easily get a job at the National Geographic with that in her portfolio.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 31, 2013)

snowy_again said:


>


 

John Major?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I thought we had agreed that he lived in Camberwell.


He lived on Burton Road, just inside the SW9 postcode (the end of the street is SE5).

Just showed my mate the pic of the Bowie mural and she reckons the tag has improved it!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyway, on to more important topics, anyone know if the Phoenix is open today?

He's been on his hols but I'm hoping he might be back today cos I could kill for a proper breakfast....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Anyway, on to more important topics, anyone know if the Phoenix is open today?
> 
> He's been on his hols but I'm hoping he might be back today cos I could kill for a proper breakfast....



Not open yesterday mate.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

That John Major is a work of art, it has to be said.....but there must be SOME decent people from Brixton? Fucked if I can think of any though.


----------



## Manter (Aug 31, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> That John Major is a work of art, it has to be said.....but there must be SOME decent people from Brixton? Fucked if I can think of any though.


they have all sorts on the brixton pound, but they all seem to have stopped by briefly and so get 'claimed'- Luol Deng for example


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Free gig in Windrush Square. The 'healing through song' festival is FUCKING BANGING I tell ya.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

editor 

Book the Drum Guy who plays outside Brixton station for Offline please


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 31, 2013)

INB4


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> editor
> 
> Book the Drum Guy who plays outside Brixton station for Offline please


I'm afraid I'm very, _very_ much over him.  Besides, he let a mate down recently at a gig he was booked at.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 31, 2013)

me on June thread said:
			
		

> Oh dear God, that really is nasty.


 
I have an alibi.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm very, very much over him.  Besides, he let a mate down recently at a gig he was booked at.



Shame to hear. He is enthralling to watch. Yesterday was playing a dance/drum version of Roxanne that was stopping traffic.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 31, 2013)

I was there for that, it was magic. I took a pic. Unfortunately I missed the moment when he used a passing bus as a drum.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> I was there for that, it was magic. I took a pic. Unfortunately I missed the moment when he used a passing bus as a drum.



I was standing just behind you to the left at that point.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 31, 2013)

And I still don't know who you are!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm very, very much over him.  Besides, he let a mate down recently at a gig he was booked at.



I get that you are 'over him' but clearly people really want to listen to him? Perhaps book him, don't advertise him and if he comes the wounds could be healed?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 31, 2013)

drum solos... ugh.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 31, 2013)

He gets a good tune out of the 322 and the phone boxes.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Frumious B. said:
			
		

> And I still don't know who you are!



The slightly grumpy looking scruffy bloke with few or no redeeming features. Often half cut and belligerent. You can't miss me???


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 31, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> drum solos... ugh.


 
They're not really drum solos, they're accompaniments to his backing tracks, which I think he might also do the production on.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The slightly grumpy looking scruffy bloke with few or no redeeming features. Often half cut and belligerent. You can't miss me???


That narrows it down to about 50 people!


----------



## kittyP (Aug 31, 2013)

SI there something going on down by Myatts Field South estate today? 
I can hear music and smell BBQ but there seems to be too many voices and people walking up out road for just a neighbours party. 
I can't go and look coz someone took my keys


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The slightly grumpy looking scruffy bloke with few or no redeeming features. Often half cut and belligerent. You can't miss me???



You're me?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Isn't it. I think she could easily get a job at the National Geographic with that in her portfolio.



Stop taking the piss


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2013)

*edit to add: September 2013 thread is here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-sept-2013.314531/


----------

